# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φόβος για τον θάνατο

## Ion

καλημέρα σε όλους. Γράφτηκα σήμερα στο forum διότι δεν αντέχω άλλο και πραγματικά θέλω να βρω λύση. Φοβάμαι να πεθάνω. Και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι κάποια ημέρα απλά θα πάψω να υπάρχω με πιάνει πανικός. 
Είμαι 36 ετών και θυμάμαι πως αρκετά πιο παλιά, ίσως γύρω στα 20 για πρώτη φορά έκανα την σκέψη "πως θα είναι να μην υπάρχω;" και τότε θυμάμαι ότι μόλις ο εγκέφαλός μου πλησίασε στο να καταλάβει, αμέσως απώθησε την σκέψη. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω καλύτερα, αλλά είναι σαν το μυαλό μου να αρνιόταν να προσομοιώσει κάτι τέτοιο. Μετά από λίγο καιρό το ξέχασα και απλά μου έμεινε η εμπειρία, ότι δηλαδή ο εγκέφαλός μου δεν ήθελε να το σκεφτεί. 
Τα προηγούμενα 3 χρόνια εξαιτίας διαφόρων συνθηκών στην ζωή μου, έμεινα εντελώς μόνος. Σε ξένη πόλη, χωρίς κανέναν γνωστό, με τους γονείς μου σε άλλη πόλη και την κοπέλα μου σε άλλη χώρα. Ήταν πάρα πολύ δύσκολα και απίστευτα καταθλιπτικά, με πολλές άσχημες σκέψεις και κλάμα πολύ συχνά. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο η κοπέλα μου γύρισε και μένουμε μαζί. Αυτόν τον χρόνο όμως άρχισε όλο και συχνότερα να μου έρχεται η σκέψη πως ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ. Δεν θέλω να μην υπάρχω. Φοβάμαι και τρέμω στην ιδέα και δυστυχώς έχω φτάσει σε σημείο αυτή η σκέψη να είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μου από την στιγμή που θα ξυπνήσω μέχρι την στιγμή που θα κοιμηθώ. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, αλλά από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως έτσι και αλλιώς ότι και να κάνω θα πεθάνω μια μέρα, οπότε αυτό με τρελαίνει ακόμα πιο πολύ. 
Πριν από λίγο έπαθα κάτι που δεν μου είχε ξανασυμβεί. Είναι σαν η φοβία μου να πέρασε στο επόμενο επίπεδο. Είχα ξαπλώσει και έπαιζα ένα παιχνίδι στο κινητό για να ξεχάσει το μυαλό μου αυτές τις σκέψεις, όμως άρχισα πάλι να σκέφτομαι ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΩ. Και εκεί για πρώτη φορά με έπιασε κάτι που δεν με έχει ξαναπιάσει. Άρχισα να ιδρώνω, να φωνάζω μέσα στο κεφάλι μου "δεν θέλω να πεθάνω", ένιωθα να ζαλίζομαι, ένα ρίγος σε όλο μου το σώμα και μια ανάγκη να τρέξω. Σηκώθηκα πήγα στο μπάνιο και ήμουν κάτασπρος. 
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που το λέω έστω και γραπτά αυτό που μου συμβαίνει. Στην κοπέλα μου δεν το έχω πει και δεν θέλω να της το πω για να μην της το βάλω και αυτής σαν ιδέα και πάθει το ίδιο. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πραγματικά, μα πιο πολύ από όλα, δεν θέλω να πεθάνω. Κάθε μέρα εύχομαι να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος να μην πεθαίνουμε.
Σκέφτηκα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο αλλά όσα έχω διαβάσει για τα φάρμακα με έχουν οδηγήσει στο συμπέρασμα πως με τόσες παρενέργειες που έχουν το πιο πιθανό είναι να με οδηγήσουν πιο γρήγορα στο θάνατο.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω;;; πραγματικά ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εχω ανοίξει το ιδιο θεμα. Ετσι ακριβώς και εγω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει τροπος να μη πεθανουμε και αυτο γιατι η φιλοσοφια αυτης της ζωης ειναι ψευτικη και οτιδηποτε ψευτικο ακολουθει φθηνουσα πορεια απλα το σκεφτομαι ετσι για να ηρεμω κατανοοντας πως εχουν τα πραγματα
εγω να σου πω νομιζω οτι η σωστη πορεια ειναι να σκεφτεται καπιος οτι ζει γιατι πρεπει να ζησει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει τροπος να μη πεθανουμε και αυτο γιατι η φιλοσοφια αυτης της ζωης ειναι ψευτικη και οτιδηποτε ψευτικο ακολουθει φθηνουσα πορεια απλα το σκεφτομαι ετσι για να ηρεμω κατανοοντας πως εχουν τα πραγματα
> εγω να σου πω νομιζω οτι η σωστη πορεια ειναι να σκεφτεται καπιος οτι ζει γιατι πρεπει να ζησει


Οχι γιατί πρέπει, κανεις δε σε αναγκάζει. Επειδή θες να ζήσεις...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οχι δε μ αρεσει απλα ειμαι αναγκασμενος να ζω επειδη ολα θα εξαρτηθουν απο την αντιληψη μου

----------


## Ion

> Εχω ανοίξει το ιδιο θεμα. Ετσι ακριβώς και εγω


Διαβάζω τώρα το θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει, είμαι στην 3η σελίδα και βλέπω πως οι απαντήσεις μέχρι στιγμής δεν με καλύπτουν. Έχω και εγώ τις ίδιες αντιρρήσεις με εσένα.

----------


## Mrgilleas

Γεια σου Ιον και καλως ηλθες στο φορουμ,ειμαι 30 ετων στα 31 το θανατο το σκεφτομουν παντα απο μικρος γιατι διαβαζα παντα ειδησεις στο ιντερνετ για τον ταδε αμερικανο νεαρο που σκοτωθηκε στο ιρακ σε ηλικια 21 ετων για παραδειγμα και εβλεπα ποσοι νεαροι σκοτωνονταν σε πολεμους σε ατυχηματα,απο καρκινο,απο αυτοκτονιες απο ναρκωτικα και ουτω καθεξης.ολοι μας θα πεθανουμε καποτε ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

οι επιστημονες λενε πως στη γη απο τοτε που υπαρχει εχουν περασει πανω απο 100 δισεκατομμυρια ανθρωποι.προσωπικα πιστευω πολυ στη θρησκεια και πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι δεν χανομαστε μετα το σωματικο θανατο αλλα πηγαινουμε σε μια αλλη ζωη και αναλογως με τις πραξεις μας κρινομαστε ειτε σε παραδεισο ειτε σε κολαση.

εχω διαβασει πολλες μεταθανατιες εμπειριες απο ανθρωπους που υπηρξαν κλινικα νεκροι για καποια λεπτα και διηγηθηκαν τι ειδαν ειτε απο ψηλα στο χειρουργικο κρεβατι και οταν επανηλθαν στη ζωη διηγηθηκαν με λεπτομερεια και με απολυτη ακριβεια τι ειδαν στο διαστημα που ηταν νεκροι και οι γιατροι επαθαν σοκ.

παλια οι επιστημονες θεωρουσαν τις μεταθανατιες εμπειριες παραισθησεις του μυαλου αλλα τωρα πολλοι αναθεωρουν και λενε οτι επιζεί η συνειδηση μετα το θανατο και ισχυει για ολους.επισης λενε οτι οταν καποιος πεθανει καταλαβαινει οτι εχει πεθανει που σημαινει οτι υπαρχει ψυχη η οποια συνεχιζει να υπαρχει και μετα το θανατο

σου παραθετω μια ειδηση που λεει οτι ο πεθαμενος καταλαβαινει οτι εχει πεθανει απλα οι επιστημονες λενε οτι δουλευει ο εγκεφαλος και μετα θανατον κατι το οποιο δεν πιστευω διοτι πολλοι επιστημονες ειναι αντιθετοι με τη θρησκεια

https://www.youmagazine.gr/2018/11/3...-nekros-video/

----------


## Mrgilleas

απο ειδηση
Η έρευνα είχε ως επικεφαλής τον Δρ. Berthold Ackermann και την ομάδα του, οι οποίοι παρακολουθούσαν στενά το πείραμα και κατέγραφαν τις διάφορες μαρτυρίες των εθελοντών. Τα αποτελέσματα αποκάλυψαν ότι όλα τα άτομα είχαν κάποιες αναμνήσεις από την εμπειρία του θανάτου τους, οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες είχαν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες ομοιότητες. Υπήρχαν, ωστόσο, ορισμένες διακυμάνσεις από ασθενή σε ασθενή.

Οι περισσότερες από τις μαρτυρίες περιελάμβαναν ένα αίσθημα απόσπασης από το σώμα, αίσθηση αιώρησης, ηρεμίας, ασφάλειας, ζεστασιάς, την αίσθηση της απόλυτης διάλυσης και την παρουσία έντονου φωτός.



Η ομάδα των γιατρών πρόσθεσε επίσης ότι είναι ενήμεροι για τις πιθανές επιπτώσεις του πειράματός τους στους περισσότερους ανθρώπους, ειδικά όταν κατέστησαν σαφές ότι οι θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις δεν είχαν καμία επιρροή στις αισθήσεις και τις εμπειρίες που βίωσαν οι ασθενείς κατά τη διάρκεια του πειράματος. Για να γίνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένοι, η μελέτη περιλάμβανε ανθρώπους διαφορετικών θρησκειών – Χριστιανοί, Μουσουλμάνοι, Εβραίοι, Ινδουιστές και άθεους.

Σύμφωνα με τον Δρ. Ackermann, «Ξέρω ότι τα αποτελέσματά μας θα μπορούσαν να διαταράξουν τις πεποιθήσεις πολλών ανθρώπων. Αλλά κατά κάποιο τρόπο, μόλις απαντήσαμε σε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ερωτήματα στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας. Έτσι, ελπίζω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θα είναι σε θέση να μας συγχωρήσουν. Ναι, υπάρχει ζωή μετά το θάνατο και αυτό ισχύει για όλους.»
https://www.true.gr/apokalypsi-germa...meta-thanaton/

----------


## Mrgilleas

διαβασε τις δυο προηγουμενες ειδησεις που σου παρεθεσα για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν χανομαστε μετα το θανατο και οτι παμε σε αλλη ζωη αναλογα με τις πραξεις μας οποτε μην φοβασαι το θανατο αλλα να φοβασαι την κολαση που ειναι το χειροτερο μερος γι αυτο να εξομολογεισαι,να κανεις καμια μικρη ελεημοσυνη οσο το επιτρεπει η οικονομικη σου κατασταση σε φτωχους,να πιστευεις στο Θεο.εδω ολοι προσωρινοι ειμαστε εξετασεις δινουμε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καταρχην οταν κοιμομαστε 8 ωρες τη μερα και κατα μεσο ορο οι ανθρωποι ζουν 75 χρονια μαλον 25 χρονια κοιμομαστε αλλα δε ξερω αν ηταν καλυτερα να μη συνεβαινε αυτο γιατι θα επρεπε να τρωμε διπλα και μερα και νυχτα αρα μπορει να ηταν ακομα χειροτερα

----------


## Ion

> διαβασε τις δυο προηγουμενες ειδησεις που σου παρεθεσα για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν χανομαστε μετα το θανατο και οτι παμε σε αλλη ζωη αναλογα με τις πραξεις μας οποτε μην φοβασαι το θανατο αλλα να φοβασαι την κολαση που ειναι το χειροτερο μερος γι αυτο να εξομολογεισαι,να κανεις καμια μικρη ελεημοσυνη οσο το επιτρεπει η οικονομικη σου κατασταση σε φτωχους,να πιστευεις στο Θεο.εδω ολοι προσωρινοι ειμαστε εξετασεις δινουμε


Θα σε στενοχωρήσω αλλά η δεύτερη "είδηση" που μου έγραψες δεν είναι αληθινή. Συγκεκριμένα δημοσιεύτηκε εδώ πρώτη φορά https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/ger...e-after-death/ από την σατυρική αυτή η ιστοσελίδα η οποία λέει ξεκάθαρα πως τα άρθρα της είναι σατυρικά, κάτι σαν το δικό μας "κουλούρι".
Από εκεί και πέρα τώρα ακόμα και οι μεταθανάτιες εμπειρίες οφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι ο εγκέφαλος ζει ακόμα. Ο εγκέφαλος όμως δεν ζει για πάντα. Κάποια στιγμή αρχίζει και σαπίζει και αυτός. Το ότι ίσως έχουμε την σκέψη μας για 10-20 λεπτά ακόμα μετά το σταμάτημα της καρδιάς, δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει και ζωή μετά θάνατον.

----------


## Mrgilleas

υπηρχε και ανθρωπος που ηταν για 45 λεπτα νεκρος και βιωσε μεταθανατια εμπειρια και ενω ολοι θεωρουσαν οτι αν επανελθει θα ειναι φυτο λογω του οτι εμεινε ο εγκεφαλος χωρις οξυγονο για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα οχι μονο επανηλθε διχως παρενεργειες αλλα θυμοταν και με λεπτομερεια καθε τι που ειδε ενω ηταν νεκρος
https://www.iellada.gr/thriskeia/ita...tia-zoi-vinteo

----------


## Mrgilleas

η ζωη υπαρχει μετα το θανατο διοτι πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν δει αγιους μπροστα τους και τους θεραπευσαν απο οποιο προβλημα υγειας ειχαν ενω αυτοι οι Αγιοι ανθρωποι εχουν πεθανει πολλα χρονια πριν

----------


## Mrgilleas

Παρτο και με τη λογικη δεν μπορει να ηρθαμε τυχαια στον κοσμο και ενας δυστυχης να εχει κακοποιηθει πολυ στον κοσμο να του καναν τη ζωη μαρτυριο αν περασε κολαση επι της γης και να μην υπαρχει αλλη ζωη να ειναι καλυτερα απο αυτη που εζησε εδω και ενας εγκληματιας που σκοτωσε τοσους ανθρωπους και δε πηγε ποτε φυλακη ουτε μετανιωσε για τα θυματα του να μην υπαρχει αλλη ζωη που να τιμωρειται για ολα τα κακα που εκανε

----------


## Ion

Όπως ξαναείπα, ακόμα και σκέψη να υπάρχει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, αυτή θα πάψει να υπάρχει όταν ο εγκέφαλος αρχίσει να σαπίζει. 45 λεπτά δεν είναι χρόνος που αρχίζει να σαπίζει προφανώς. Αλλά την επόμενη ημέρα ή την μεθεπόμενη θα υπήρχε ακόμα σκέψη πιστεύεις; όταν ο εγκέφαλος γίνει όλος πλέον σκουλήκια μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες;

----------


## Ion

> Παρτο και με τη λογικη δεν μπορει να ηρθαμε τυχαια στον κοσμο και ενας δυστυχης να εχει κακοποιηθει πολυ στον κοσμο να του καναν τη ζωη μαρτυριο αν περασε κολαση επι της γης και να μην υπαρχει αλλη ζωη να ειναι καλυτερα απο αυτη που εζησε εδω και ενας εγκληματιας που σκοτωσε τοσους ανθρωπους και δε πηγε ποτε φυλακη ουτε μετανιωσε για τα θυματα του να μην υπαρχει αλλη ζωη που να τιμωρειται για ολα τα κακα που εκανε


Μα συγνώμη τώρα, δηλαδή αυτό είναι λογική; Το ότι δεν ήρθαμε τυχαία επειδή ο δυστυχής πρέπει να έχει καλύτερη ζωή μετά θάνατον; Μην το πάμε στο θρησκευτικό σε παρακαλώ. Γιατί αν είναι να το πάμε στο θρησκευτικό τότε καλύτερα να αρχίσω να πιστεύω ότι θα με πάρουν τα ξωτικά και θα με οδηγήσουν στο Σχιστό Λαγκάδι όπου θα ζήσω αιώνια κάνοντας παρέα με τον Έλροντ.

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Όπως ξαναείπα, ακόμα και σκέψη να υπάρχει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, αυτή θα πάψει να υπάρχει όταν ο εγκέφαλος αρχίσει να σαπίζει. 45 λεπτά δεν είναι χρόνος που αρχίζει να σαπίζει προφανώς. Αλλά την επόμενη ημέρα ή την μεθεπόμενη θα υπήρχε ακόμα σκέψη πιστεύεις; όταν ο εγκέφαλος γίνει όλος πλέον σκουλήκια μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες;


΄πες οτι σαπιζει το μυαλο πως εξηγεις οτι ενω εχουν κλειστα τα ματια τους διηγουνται με λεπτομερεια τι ειδαν ενω ηταν εξω απο το σωμα τους ακομη μπορει να ειδαν το συγγενη τους που ηταν εξω απο το δωματιο που ηταν το σωμα τους και να ακουσουν τι ελεγε και να το διηγηθει οταν επανελθει στο σωμα.οταν σαπιζει το σωμα σαπιζει το σωμα και η σκεψη αλλα η ψυχη εχει φυγει για την αλλη ζωη.τοσοι και τοσοι αγιοι εχουν εμφανιστει σε ανθρωπους ενω ηταν νεκροι πολλα χρονια πριν εως και αιωνες πριν.το οτι ζουμε μια φορα στη γη ειναι γεγονος οταν σαπιζουμε δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ερθουμε στη γη αλλα αυτο δεν αποκλειει οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλη ζωη.ποιος ο λογος της υπαρξης μας αν σβηνουμε μετα το θανατο τοτε να κανουμε οτι φαμε και οτι πιουμε και δεν μας νοιαζει τιποτα δηλαδη ενας εγκληματιας που δεν τμωρηθηκε στη γη δηλαδη να παει φυλακη δεν θα τιμωρηθει στην αλλη ζωη για ολα τα κακα που προξενησε στους συνανθρωπους του και πολλοι αυτοι οι συνανθρωποι να περασαν ασχημη ζωη δεν θα ηταν αδικο γι αυτους να μην εχουν χαρει τιποτα στη γη και οταν πεθανουν να πανε στην ανυπαρξια.τωρα απο κει και περα αν δεν πιστευεις στη θρησκεια δεν θα μπορω να σε αλλαξω οσα παραδειγματα και να σου παραθεσω αλλα αμα το επαιρνες θεολογικα το θανατο δεν θα το φοβοσουν ως το τελος της υπαρξης μας

----------


## Ion

> ΄πες οτι σαπιζει το μυαλο πως εξηγεις οτι ενω εχουν κλειστα τα ματια τους διηγουνται με λεπτομερεια τι ειδαν ενω ηταν εξω απο το σωμα τους ακομη μπορει να ειδαν το συγγενη τους που ηταν εξω απο το δωματιο που ηταν το σωμα τους και να ακουσουν τι ελεγε και να το διηγηθει οταν επανελθει στο σωμα.οταν σαπιζει το σωμα σαπιζει το σωμα και η σκεψη αλλα η ψυχη εχει φυγει για την αλλη ζωη.τοσοι και τοσοι αγιοι εχουν εμφανιστει σε ανθρωπους ενω ηταν νεκροι πολλα χρονια πριν εως και αιωνες πριν.το οτι ζουμε μια φορα στη γη ειναι γεγονος οταν σαπιζουμε δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ερθουμε στη γη αλλα αυτο δεν αποκλειει οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλη ζωη.ποιος ο λογος της υπαρξης μας αν σβηνουμε μετα το θανατο τοτε να κανουμε οτι φαμε και οτι πιουμε και δεν μας νοιαζει τιποτα δηλαδη ενας εγκληματιας που δεν τμωρηθηκε στη γη δηλαδη να παει φυλακη δεν θα τιμωρηθει στην αλλη ζωη για ολα τα κακα που προξενησε στους συνανθρωπους του και πολλοι αυτοι οι συνανθρωποι να περασαν ασχημη ζωη δεν θα ηταν αδικο γι αυτους να μην εχουν χαρει τιποτα στη γη και οταν πεθανουν να πανε στην ανυπαρξια.τωρα απο κει και περα αν δεν πιστευεις στη θρησκεια δεν θα μπορω να σε αλλαξω οσα παραδειγματα και να σου παραθεσω αλλα αμα το επαιρνες θεολογικα το θανατο δεν θα το φοβοσουν ως το τελος της υπαρξης μας


Καταρχάς το ότι κάποια άρθρα γράφουν για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και αλήθεια. Κατά δεύτερον γιατί θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για την ύπαρξή μας; Τέλος το ότι θα ήταν άδικο για τους καλούς το ότι οι κακοί δεν τιμωρούνται δεν είναι καν επιχείρημα. Για τους αγίους δεν θα σχολιάσω κάν, τα θεωρώ παιδικά παραμύθια.
Η ψυχή πως θα φύγει για την άλλη ζωή όταν για αρχή δεν υπάρχει ψυχή; Οι σκέψεις μας και το "εγώ είμαι" είναι όλα θέμα εγκεφάλου. Πεθαίνει ο εγκέφαλος, πεθαίνει και το "εγώ είμαι". 
Αν υπήρχε κάποιος τρόπος να διατηρηθεί στην ζωή ο εγκέφαλος, τότε μόνο δεν θα πεθαίναμε ποτέ. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που πραγματικά ελπίζω να ανακαλυφθεί πριν πεθάνω.

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Καταρχάς το ότι κάποια άρθρα γράφουν για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και αλήθεια. Κατά δεύτερον γιατί θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για την ύπαρξή μας; Τέλος το ότι θα ήταν άδικο για τους καλούς το ότι οι κακοί δεν τιμωρούνται δεν είναι καν επιχείρημα. Για τους αγίους δεν θα σχολιάσω κάν, τα θεωρώ παιδικά παραμύθια.
> Η ψυχή πως θα φύγει για την άλλη ζωή όταν για αρχή δεν υπάρχει ψυχή; Οι σκέψεις μας και το "εγώ είμαι" είναι όλα θέμα εγκεφάλου. Πεθαίνει ο εγκέφαλος, πεθαίνει και το "εγώ είμαι". 
> Αν υπήρχε κάποιος τρόπος να διατηρηθεί στην ζωή ο εγκέφαλος, τότε μόνο δεν θα πεθαίναμε ποτέ. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που πραγματικά ελπίζω να ανακαλυφθεί πριν πεθάνω.


ενταξει εχεις αυτη την αποψη δεν θα επιμεινω να στην αλλαξω.προσωπικα ετσι εχω κατα καποιο τροπο ξεπερασει τη δικη μου φοβια για θανατο φοβαμαι μονο μην δεν παω καλα μετα.τωρα απο κει και περα ειναι ελευθερος ο ανθρωπος να πιστευει οτι θελει ή να μην πιστευει.παντως σου ευχομαι να μην σκεφτεσαι το θανατο συνεχεια και ας ειναι αναποσπαστο κομματι της καθημερινοτητας.

----------


## Demi71

Γεια σου lion! Κι εγώ τα ίδια . Είμαι 47 χρόνων και ακόμα δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τη φοβία μου για τον θάνατο . Έχασα και την μητέρα μου πρόσφατα ,έχω χάσει και το πατέρα μου πριν πολλά χρόνια. Με τη μαμά ήμουν πολύ δεμένη και μου λείπει αφάνταστα. Κι εγώ τα ίδια πιστεύω οτι απλά σταματά η ύπαρξη μας. Όταν συζητάμε καμια φορά με το συζυγο και λέω ότι μου λειπει η μαμά ο οκτάχρονος γιος μου ,μου λέει και τι να κάνουμε βρε μαμά δεν γίνεται να τη γυρισουμε πίσω. Εντυπωσιακό ε; Κι εγώ ολόκληρη μουλαρα συγνώμη κιόλας και δεν λέω να συμμορφωθω με την ιδέα. Βέβαια ο μικρός μου είναι στο φάσμα του αυτισμού. Άσε που μου έχει κολλησει ότι έχω καρκίνο, έτσι έφυγε και η μαμά.... Γενικά νομίζω ότι όλα είναι μάταια κλπ κλπ . Εγώ μετα από πόσα χρόνια που το πάλευα μόνη μου με φοβίες κλπ ξεκίνησα αγωγή πριν λίγες μέρες.

----------


## Nightshark

Εγώ θα το ξανά γράψω... εδώ στην γη είναι κ η κόλαση κ ο παράδεισος όταν πεθαίνεις ησυχάζεις μια κ καλή από τα πάντα

----------


## Georgewww

Αν δε θες θρησκεία σε ένα θέμα που η επιστήμη είναι στο 0 τότε δε θα πας μακριά :) μιλάμε για το απόλυτο 0 .. τυχαίο ? 

Ο θάνατος πάντως είναι η μόνη έξοδος από το Μάτριξ που ζούμε ;) Τώρα το τι ακριβώς γίνεται μετά , άγνωστο, χωρίς Θεό όμως και πίστη, δεν υπάρχει συζήτηση. Σα να μιλάνε γιατι πονάει το πόδι σου αλλά δε θες ιατρική προσέγγιση μα μόνο μαθηματική, ε δε γίνεται φίλε μου :)

Η μόνη "λύση" είναι η συμφιλίωση με το θάνατο και τον Θεό, νομιζω είναι σφάλμα της κοινωνίας που το έχει ως ταμπού το θέμα, ίσως επειδή δε γνωρίζει τίποτα για αυτό, αλλά και πάλι έπρεπε να το προσεγγίσει κάπως και να διδάξει από νωρίς την αλήθεια αυτή. 

Όλα δανικά. 

"Ἐγώ εἰμι ἡ ἄμπελος ἡ ἀληθινή, καὶ ὁ πατήρ μου ὁ γεωργός ἐστι."

----------


## Eagle guy

Είναι κρίμα που δεν πιστεύεις, γιατί δεν αντέχεται ζωή χωρίς κανένα νόημα. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα όχι να πιστέψεις, αλλά να ασχοληθείς γενικά με θρησκείες και φιλοσοφία και ό,τι σε γεμίσει περισσότερο να το υιοθετήσεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Διαβάζω τώρα το θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει, είμαι στην 3η σελίδα και βλέπω πως οι απαντήσεις μέχρι στιγμής δεν με καλύπτουν. Έχω και εγώ τις ίδιες αντιρρήσεις με εσένα.


Τουλαχιστον δεν ειμαι η μονη που φρικαρει με αυτό. Είναι μια παρηγοριά. Αρνούμαι οτι θα πεθάνω και δεν θα υπάρχω μια μερα

----------


## Georgewww

> Τουλαχιστον δεν ειμαι η μονη που φρικαρει με αυτό. Είναι μια παρηγοριά. Αρνούμαι οτι θα πεθάνω και δεν θα υπάρχω μια μερα


Εσύ δε θα πεθάνεις ποτέ είπαμε ! :)
Και που ξέρεις ότι υπάρχεις τώρα? Μπορείς να το αποδείξεις? 
Μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι υπάρχει η ανυπαρξία ή ότι δεν υπάρχει (ή υπάρχει) η ύπαρξη? 

Σκεφτείτε όμως ότι κάποιοι πέθαναν εν γνώση τους στον πόλεμο για εμάς, από αγάπη για τους απογόνους τους, χωρίς πολλές σκέψεις και φιλοσοφίες, πέσανε μπροστά στη σφαίρα για να ζούμε και να ζούμε ελεύθεροι, μα εμείς φοβόμαστε το θάνατο και λατρεύουμε την παρούσα ζωουλα μας πριν καν κινδυνεψουμε μοιρολατρουμε, (μιλάω και για μένα φυσικά) οπότε ίσως κάτι κάνουμε λάθος, γιατί θαυμάζω εκείνον/εκείνην και όχι την φυγοπονια που μας διακρίνει :/

Ε αφού θέλατε να το χοντρύνουμε 

Τέλος, τον θάνατο τον κατήργησε ο Χριστός.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εσύ δε θα πεθάνεις ποτέ είπαμε ! :)
> Και που ξέρεις ότι υπάρχεις τώρα? Μπορείς να το αποδείξεις? 
> Μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι υπάρχει η ανυπαρξία ή ότι δεν υπάρχει (ή υπάρχει) η ύπαρξη? 
> 
> Σκεφτείτε όμως ότι κάποιοι πέθαναν εν γνώση τους στον πόλεμο για εμάς, από αγάπη για τους απογόνους τους, χωρίς πολλές σκέψεις και φιλοσοφίες, πέσανε μπροστά στη σφαίρα για να ζούμε και να ζούμε ελεύθεροι, μα εμείς φοβόμαστε το θάνατο και λατρεύουμε την παρούσα ζωουλα μας πριν καν κινδυνεψουμε μοιρολατρουμε, (μιλάω και για μένα φυσικά) οπότε ίσως κάτι κάνουμε λάθος, γιατί θαυμάζω εκείνον/εκείνην και όχι την φυγοπονια που μας διακρίνει :/
> 
> Ε αφού θέλατε να το χοντρύνουμε 
> 
> Τέλος, τον θάνατο τον κατήργησε ο Χριστός.


Κακως μιλας για Χριστό σε ατομα που δε πιστευουν. Είναι σα να προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις τα δικα σου πιστεύω. Και εγω θα πέθαινα για την οικογένεια μου αυτό που λες είναι άσχετο και δε μας βοηθάει. Ο καθενας πιστεύω θα εκανε τη θυσία του.

----------


## Georgewww

> Κακως μιλας για Χριστό σε ατομα που δε πιστευουν. Είναι σα να προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις τα δικα σου πιστεύω. Και εγω θα πέθαινα για την οικογένεια μου αυτό που λες είναι άσχετο και δε μας βοηθάει. Ο καθενας πιστεύω θα εκανε τη θυσία του.


1ον αυτό το έβαλα στο τέλος ως ας πούμε ΥΓ, το 98% του μνμ ήταν άλλο. 

2ον δε ξέρω ποιος πιστεύει και που και δε μου πέφτει λόγος, :)

3ον κανείς δεν επιβάλει λέγοντας απλά την άποψη του, αντιθέτως δεν είναι λίγο επιβολή όταν λες ότι κακώς αναφέρω Τον Χριστό, δηλαδή εκεί που πιστεύουμε πολλοί? Άρα δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία έκφρασης? :)

Τώρα το τι βοηθάει, ας το κρίνει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του, δε πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μια γενική πρόταση "βοήθειας" που θα μας κάνει όλους μαζί να μη φοβηθούμε ποτέ ξανά τον θάνατο. 
Μακάρι να υπήρχε, δε θα την κρατούσα κρυφή ;)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> 1ον αυτό το έβαλα στο τέλος ως ας πούμε ΥΓ, το 98% του μνμ ήταν άλλο. 
> 
> 2ον δε ξέρω ποιος πιστεύει και που και δε μου πέφτει λόγος, :)
> 
> 3ον κανείς δεν επιβάλει λέγοντας απλά την άποψη του, αντιθέτως δεν είναι λίγο επιβολή όταν λες ότι κακώς αναφέρω Τον Χριστό, δηλαδή εκεί που πιστεύουμε πολλοί? Άρα δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία έκφρασης? :)
> 
> Τώρα το τι βοηθάει, ας το κρίνει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του, δε πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μια γενική πρόταση "βοήθειας" που θα μας κάνει όλους μαζί να μη φοβηθούμε ποτέ ξανά τον θάνατο. 
> Μακάρι να υπήρχε, δε θα την κρατούσα κρυφή ;)


Θυμάμαι οτι στο θεμα μου ειχε μπλεχτεί πολύ η θρησκεία και δε με βοήθησε γιατί δε πιστεύω. Θελω να αποφυγουμε να γίνει το ιδιο και εδω γιατί δε μας βοηθάει. Βεβαια για να ειμαι κ ειλικρινής δε ξερω αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάτι σε αυτή τη φοβια γιατί δυστυχώς ο θάνατος ειναι κατι που δε μπορείς να αποφύγεις

----------


## Georgewww

> Θυμάμαι οτι στο θεμα μου ειχε μπλεχτεί πολύ η θρησκεία και δε με βοήθησε γιατί δε πιστεύω. Θελω να αποφυγουμε να γίνει το ιδιο και εδω γιατί δε μας βοηθάει. Βεβαια για να ειμαι κ ειλικρινής δε ξερω αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάτι σε αυτή τη φοβια γιατί δυστυχώς ο θάνατος ειναι κατι που δε μπορείς να αποφύγεις


Ναι οκ καταλαβαίνω μα σκέψου λίγο το εξής,

Ένας άνθρωπος που πιστεύει και έχει βοηθηθεί από αυτό, και βλέπει ότι πολλοί άλλοι άνθρωποι έχουν βοηθηθεί έτσι, τι να κάνει όταν εμφανίζεται κάποιος μπροστά του και του λέει, βοήθεια!!

Αφού η επιστήμη έχει 0 πρόοδο στο μετά θάνατο... Τι περιμένεις εκτός από φιλοσοφία και θρησκεία να ειπωθεί εδώ ? :) Ότι και να κάνει η ψυχολογία, μόνο να σε μαστουρωσει μπορεί στο άγνωστο αυτό θέμα. Δε φοβάσαι τις κατσαρίδες που ξέρουμε τι είναι, φοβάσαι κάτι που κανείς δεν έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα. 

Θέλεις την λύση του φόβου, υπάρχει , λέγεται αγάπη. Όταν αγαπάς δε φοβάσαι το θάνατο, είπες μόνη σου θα πέθαινα για την οικογένεια, όχι για το iPhone  οπότε η λύση είναι στην αγάπη, να περιβάλλεται ο άνθρωπος από αυτήν , να την επιλέγει να την επιδιώκει, να ζει και να διαλέγει δρόμο με βάση την αγάπη και όχι την μαθηματική βελτιστοποίηση του αποτελέσματος (κι εγώ αυτό επραττα δυστυχώς). 

Αφού η αγάπη νικάει το φόβο του θανάτου, (και στην ιστορία, η αγάπη έκανε τους ανθρώπους τολμηρούς και αφοβους) και κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι ο Θεός είναι αγάπη, η εντολή είναι η αγάπη , ο Χριστός ειναι και δίδαξε αγάπη, ε τότε τι να σου πω για το πώς θα νικήσεις τον φόβο του θανάτου? Να σου πω πάρε χάπια? Πιες ποτά? Μπααα αγάπη για την οικογένεια για τους φίλους για τα παιδιά σου αύριο, δε θα έχει χώρο ο φόβος στην καρδιά σου γιατί θα έχει γεμίσει με αγάπη. Μεσα σε αυτό το σύμπαν της αγάπης , θα είσαι σίγουρη ότι όποιος έφτιαξε όλα αυτά που ζούμε , είναι αγάπη οπότε κάτι καλό θα έχει ετοιμάσει για μετά το θάνατο, κάτι με πολύ αγάπη :)

----------


## george1520

Καλησπέρα .. Όλοι όσοι έχουν φοβίες στην ουσία φοβούνται τον θάνατο. Αυτό που περνάς το πέρασα στην αρχή της κατάθλιψης μου όπου άρχισαν οι φοβίες για τις αρρώστιες, για τα μικρόβια κτλ. Δεν μπορώ να σου πω ότι το έχω ξεπεράσει τελείως αλλά έχω δουλέψει αρκετά με τον εαυτό μου και την ψυχολόγο μου και είμαι σε μια φάση που μπορώ να το χειριστώ. Θυμάμαι άκουγα ελικόπτερα να περνάνε πάνω απο το σπίτι μου και φοβόμουν μην πέσει πάνω μου και πεθάνω (σε τέτοιο σημείο είχα φτάσει). Δεν μπορώ να σου πω με ακρίβεια τι είναι αυτο που με βοήθησε έτσι ώστε να είμαι τώρα σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απο ότι ημουν αλλα ξέρω πως όλα αυτά είναι παιχνίδια του μυαλού. Προσπάθησε να αποφεύγεις να παρακολουθείς ειδήσεις ή να συμμετέχεις σε τέτοιου είδους συζητήσεις ετσι ώστε να μην επηρεάζεσαι. Κλείσε ραντεβου σε ένα καλο ψυχολόγο και άρχισε να συζητάς ακόμη και το πιο απλό πράγμα που σε απασχολεί. Γέμισε την μέρα σου με ασχολίες έτσι ώστε το μυαλό σου να μην έχει περιθώρια να σκέφτεται και να αναλύει τα πράγματα τοσο πολύ. Για πες μου. Όταν φοβάσαι ότι θα γίνει κάτι, πχ οτι θα πεθάνεις, το γεγονός ότι το σκέφτεσαι θα το αποτρέψεις; Τι θα ήταν προτιμότερο να κλείσεις μέσα σε ένα σπίτι μην γίνει κάτι και πεθάνεις; Να σου πω, αν είναι να πεθάνει κάποιος, πεθαίνει και σαν είναι πάνω σε μια καρέκλα. Το θέμα δεν είναι πότε θα πεθάνει κάποιος (γιατί αυτό θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή) αλλά να ζήσει μια ζωή όμορφη. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να χαίρεσαι την μέρα σου; Την κοπέλα σου; Γενικά την ζωή σου; Ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει..

----------


## Ion

> Ναι οκ καταλαβαίνω μα σκέψου λίγο το εξής,
> 
> Ένας άνθρωπος που πιστεύει και έχει βοηθηθεί από αυτό, και βλέπει ότι πολλοί άλλοι άνθρωποι έχουν βοηθηθεί έτσι, τι να κάνει όταν εμφανίζεται κάποιος μπροστά του και του λέει, βοήθεια!!
> 
> Αφού η επιστήμη έχει 0 πρόοδο στο μετά θάνατο... Τι περιμένεις εκτός από φιλοσοφία και θρησκεία να ειπωθεί εδώ ? :) Ότι και να κάνει η ψυχολογία, μόνο να σε μαστουρωσει μπορεί στο άγνωστο αυτό θέμα. Δε φοβάσαι τις κατσαρίδες που ξέρουμε τι είναι, φοβάσαι κάτι που κανείς δεν έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα. 
> 
> Θέλεις την λύση του φόβου, υπάρχει , λέγεται αγάπη. Όταν αγαπάς δε φοβάσαι το θάνατο, είπες μόνη σου θα πέθαινα για την οικογένεια, όχι για το iPhone  οπότε η λύση είναι στην αγάπη, να περιβάλλεται ο άνθρωπος από αυτήν , να την επιλέγει να την επιδιώκει, να ζει και να διαλέγει δρόμο με βάση την αγάπη και όχι την μαθηματική βελτιστοποίηση του αποτελέσματος (κι εγώ αυτό επραττα δυστυχώς). 
> 
> Αφού η αγάπη νικάει το φόβο του θανάτου, (και στην ιστορία, η αγάπη έκανε τους ανθρώπους τολμηρούς και αφοβους) και κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι ο Θεός είναι αγάπη, η εντολή είναι η αγάπη , ο Χριστός ειναι και δίδαξε αγάπη, ε τότε τι να σου πω για το πώς θα νικήσεις τον φόβο του θανάτου? Να σου πω πάρε χάπια? Πιες ποτά? Μπααα αγάπη για την οικογένεια για τους φίλους για τα παιδιά σου αύριο, δε θα έχει χώρο ο φόβος στην καρδιά σου γιατί θα έχει γεμίσει με αγάπη. Μεσα σε αυτό το σύμπαν της αγάπης , θα είσαι σίγουρη ότι όποιος έφτιαξε όλα αυτά που ζούμε , είναι αγάπη οπότε κάτι καλό θα έχει ετοιμάσει για μετά το θάνατο, κάτι με πολύ αγάπη :)


Μα τι σημασία έχει να πιστεύεις σε κάτι απλά και μόνο για να "βοηθηθείς"; Είναι σαν να μου λες να πιστέψω ότι μετά το θάνατο πάω σε άλλο πλανήτη. Πως θα με βοηθήσει κάτι τέτοιο αφού ξέρω πως δεν είναι αλήθεια;
Λες ότι η επιστήμη έχει 0 πρόοδο στο μετά θάνατο. Είσαι λάθος σε αυτό. Η επιστήμη έχει πρόοδο. Έχει αποδείξει πως μετά θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Έχει αποδείξει ακόμα και πως οι "μεταθανάτιες" εμπειρίες δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από χημικές διεργασίες που εκτελούνται στον εγκέφαλο τις στιγμές εκείνες. Δεν έχει κάνει απλώς πρόοδο, έχει ολοκληρώσει το θέμα αυτό. Οι θρησκείες από την άλλη μέσα στις χιλιετίες που υπάρχουν δεν έχουν προσφέρει την παραμικρή απόδειξη για τίποτα από όσα ισχυρίζονται. 
Η αγάπη ναι νικάει το φόβο του θανάτου. Όχι τον ίδιο τον θάνατο όμως. Επίσης το σύμπαν που ζούμε δεν είναι σύμπαν αγάπης, είναι σύμπαν βίας και θανάτου. Όλο το σύμπαν με βία φτιάχτηκε και με βία συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Όλο το σύμπαν κάθε στιγμή που περνάει πεθαίνει. Οι θρησκείες δεν είναι η λύση φυσικά. Η επιστήμη είναι η λύση και η επιστήμη είναι η μόνη που μπορεί κάποια μέρα να μας οδηγήσει στο να νικήσουμε το θάνατο. Λυπάμαι μόνο που δεν θα προλάβω αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## Ion

> Καλησπέρα .. Όλοι όσοι έχουν φοβίες στην ουσία φοβούνται τον θάνατο. Αυτό που περνάς το πέρασα στην αρχή της κατάθλιψης μου όπου άρχισαν οι φοβίες για τις αρρώστιες, για τα μικρόβια κτλ. Δεν μπορώ να σου πω ότι το έχω ξεπεράσει τελείως αλλά έχω δουλέψει αρκετά με τον εαυτό μου και την ψυχολόγο μου και είμαι σε μια φάση που μπορώ να το χειριστώ. Θυμάμαι άκουγα ελικόπτερα να περνάνε πάνω απο το σπίτι μου και φοβόμουν μην πέσει πάνω μου και πεθάνω (σε τέτοιο σημείο είχα φτάσει). Δεν μπορώ να σου πω με ακρίβεια τι είναι αυτο που με βοήθησε έτσι ώστε να είμαι τώρα σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απο ότι ημουν αλλα ξέρω πως όλα αυτά είναι παιχνίδια του μυαλού. Προσπάθησε να αποφεύγεις να παρακολουθείς ειδήσεις ή να συμμετέχεις σε τέτοιου είδους συζητήσεις ετσι ώστε να μην επηρεάζεσαι. Κλείσε ραντεβου σε ένα καλο ψυχολόγο και άρχισε να συζητάς ακόμη και το πιο απλό πράγμα που σε απασχολεί. Γέμισε την μέρα σου με ασχολίες έτσι ώστε το μυαλό σου να μην έχει περιθώρια να σκέφτεται και να αναλύει τα πράγματα τοσο πολύ. Για πες μου. Όταν φοβάσαι ότι θα γίνει κάτι, πχ οτι θα πεθάνεις, το γεγονός ότι το σκέφτεσαι θα το αποτρέψεις; Τι θα ήταν προτιμότερο να κλείσεις μέσα σε ένα σπίτι μην γίνει κάτι και πεθάνεις; Να σου πω, αν είναι να πεθάνει κάποιος, πεθαίνει και σαν είναι πάνω σε μια καρέκλα. Το θέμα δεν είναι πότε θα πεθάνει κάποιος (γιατί αυτό θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή) αλλά να ζήσει μια ζωή όμορφη. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να χαίρεσαι την μέρα σου; Την κοπέλα σου; Γενικά την ζωή σου; Ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει..


Προσπαθώ όλο αυτό τον καιρό να γεμίζω όπως λες τις μέρες μου για να μην σκέφτομαι. Όμως τον τελευταίο μήνα η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει. Ότι κι αν κάνω οι σκέψεις αυτές είναι ασταμάτητα στο μυαλό μου. Ξεπετάγονται χωρίς να μπορώ να τις ελέγξω. Είναι η πρώτη σκέψη όταν ξυπνήσω και η τελευταία όταν κοιμηθώ.

Από σήμερα αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω άλλα πράγματα. Για αρχή από σήμερα έβαλα τέλος στον καφέ. Δεν ξέρω αν επιδράσει θετικά αυτό, θα το δω σε βάθος χρόνου. Ίσως η αδρεναλίνη που παράγεται να με επηρεάζει αρνητικά. Στην συνέχεια έχω στο πλάνο να δοκιμάσω για μια περίοδο να πίνω σαν ρόφημα τσάι από βαλσαμόχορτο που λένε πως έχει αντικαταθληπτικές ιδιότητες. Μπορεί και να είναι μπούρδες, αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω πριν στραφώ σε άλλες λύσεις.

----------


## Georgewww

> Μα τι σημασία έχει να πιστεύεις σε κάτι απλά και μόνο για να "βοηθηθείς"; Είναι σαν να μου λες να πιστέψω ότι μετά το θάνατο πάω σε άλλο πλανήτη. Πως θα με βοηθήσει κάτι τέτοιο αφού ξέρω πως δεν είναι αλήθεια;
> Λες ότι η επιστήμη έχει 0 πρόοδο στο μετά θάνατο. Είσαι λάθος σε αυτό. Η επιστήμη έχει πρόοδο. Έχει αποδείξει πως μετά θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Έχει αποδείξει ακόμα και πως οι "μεταθανάτιες" εμπειρίες δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από χημικές διεργασίες που εκτελούνται στον εγκέφαλο τις στιγμές εκείνες. Δεν έχει κάνει απλώς πρόοδο, έχει ολοκληρώσει το θέμα αυτό. Οι θρησκείες από την άλλη μέσα στις χιλιετίες που υπάρχουν δεν έχουν προσφέρει την παραμικρή απόδειξη για τίποτα από όσα ισχυρίζονται. 
> Η αγάπη ναι νικάει το φόβο του θανάτου. Όχι τον ίδιο τον θάνατο όμως. Επίσης το σύμπαν που ζούμε δεν είναι σύμπαν αγάπης, είναι σύμπαν βίας και θανάτου. Όλο το σύμπαν με βία φτιάχτηκε και με βία συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Όλο το σύμπαν κάθε στιγμή που περνάει πεθαίνει. Οι θρησκείες δεν είναι η λύση φυσικά. Η επιστήμη είναι η λύση και η επιστήμη είναι η μόνη που μπορεί κάποια μέρα να μας οδηγήσει στο να νικήσουμε το θάνατο. Λυπάμαι μόνο που δεν θα προλάβω αυτή τη στιγμή...



Πιστεύω σημαίνει ότι .. πιστεύω ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ αλήθεια. Αυτό που λες πάντως "αφού ξέρω πως δεν είναι αλήθεια" είναι λίγο άστοχο γιατι εδω μιλάμε για το τι πιστεύουμε, οπότε δεν μπορείς να ΞΕΡΕΙΣ οτι δεν είναι αλήθεια. Εκτός αν έχεις αποδείξεις που κανείς στον κοσμο δεν εχει και δε νομίζω να τις κρατας κρυφες :)

Αν πιστεύεις ότι "Είσαι λάθος σε αυτό. Η επιστήμη έχει πρόοδο. Έχει αποδείξει πως μετά θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα." τότε μάλλον έχουμε άλλο ορισμό και αντίληψη του τι σημαίνει επιστήμη :) 

Φυσικά και δεν εχει αποδείξει τίποτα και πολλοι γιατροί τρίβουν ακόμα τα μάτια τους. Αυτό που λες για τις μεταθανάτιες εμπειρίες και τις διεργασίες έχει καταρριφθει. 

Η θρησκεία μας έχει κατά καιρούς προσφέρει πολλές φορές "υλικο για πίστη" αλλα αν καποιος δε θελει να πιστέψει, δε γινεται ακομα και αν σπασει η γη στα 2 και ξανακολλήσει. :p


Λες "Η αγάπη ναι νικάει το φόβο του θανάτου. Όχι τον ίδιο τον θάνατο όμως." ε ναι το θεμα του thread είναι .. φοβος για τον θανατο :) 

Το σύμπαν και η ζωή αυτή ναι εχει βία εξου και το βίος. Η άλλη όμως δε λεμε οτι θα εχει βία ούτε οτι θα είναι σε αυτό το σύμπαν. Λες οτι το σύμπαν πεθαίνει, δεν είναι αληθεια αυτο, τιποτα δεν πεθαινει, αλλάζει μορφή, η ύλη μαζι με την ενέργεια αθροιστικά ήταν είναι και θα είναι ίδια :) (και ακόμα δε ξέρουμε πόσα άλλα σύμπαντα υπάρχουν κτλ. )
Θα ξερεις επίσης οτι ο πληθυσμός της γης αυξανεται άρα η ζωή κερδίζει προς το παρον, έχουμε εδω και χρόνια περισσοτερες καινούργιες ζωές από θανάτους. 

Η θρησκεία δεν ασχολείται με το ίδιο πρόβλημα που ασχολείται η επιστημη, άλλο "πρόβλημα" λύνει η μία άλλο η άλλη. Το πως και πόσο πιστεύεις στην καθεμία ειναι άλλο θεμα, προσωπικό. Ως ανθρωπος των επιστημών κατα την ταπεινή προσωπική μου άποψη θα σου έλεγα ... μην έχεις τοσο εμπιστοσύνη στην επιστήμη, μην την θεοποιείς, έχει την θέση της ... και ως εκεί φτάνει.

Τόσα χρόνια και τοση πρόοδος... δε σε παραξενεύει που τα δομικά προβλήματα που επρεπε να λυθουν εδω και χρόνια, υπάρχουν ακόμα? (αρρώστιες, πίνα, σκλαβιά, χρήμα κτλ. όσα πηγαζουν απο την αμαρτία, όσα υπηρχαν και τότε ... έχουμε την τεχνολογία να εξαλείψουμε πολλά από αυτά ... μα και παλι, τι μας εμποδίζει? πως μπορει να μιλανε οι Γραφές για ελεος στους φτωχους αρρώστους κτλ πριν 2000 χρόνια, ενώ σημερα τεχνολογικά είμαστε τόσο μπροστά που δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν αυτα, κι όμως είναι ακόμα επίκαιρα ... μμμμ ... μυστήριο :p ) Κόβεις το ενα κεφαλι και πετάγονται αλλα 5 φίλε μου... ορίστε οι αποδείξεις.

----------


## serios

Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ο θάνατος.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ο φόβος.

Ο θάνατος είναι μέρος αυτού του υπέροχου θαύματος που λέγεται ζωή. Που σημαίνει οτι είναι αλληλένδετα. 
Είναι η εξάρτηση μας και ανελευθερία που συνεπάγεται με έλλειψη αγάπης που συντελούν να φοβόμαστε την Εξοδο.

Την απάντηση δεν νομίζω θα στην δώσει κάποιος. Θα ήταν μασημένη αλήθεια. Οι θρησκείες το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι μοιρολατρία και δραπέτευση από την ζωή με μύθους.

Καλούμαστε να δώσουμε απαντήσεις μόνοι μας και να βρούμε την Αλήθεια μας.

----------


## Ion

> Πιστεύω σημαίνει ότι .. πιστεύω ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ αλήθεια. Αυτό που λες πάντως "αφού ξέρω πως δεν είναι αλήθεια" είναι λίγο άστοχο γιατι εδω μιλάμε για το τι πιστεύουμε, οπότε δεν μπορείς να ΞΕΡΕΙΣ οτι δεν είναι αλήθεια. Εκτός αν έχεις αποδείξεις που κανείς στον κοσμο δεν εχει και δε νομίζω να τις κρατας κρυφες :)
> 
> Αν πιστεύεις ότι "Είσαι λάθος σε αυτό. Η επιστήμη έχει πρόοδο. Έχει αποδείξει πως μετά θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα." τότε μάλλον έχουμε άλλο ορισμό και αντίληψη του τι σημαίνει επιστήμη :) 
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν εχει αποδείξει τίποτα και πολλοι γιατροί τρίβουν ακόμα τα μάτια τους. Αυτό που λες για τις μεταθανάτιες εμπειρίες και τις διεργασίες έχει καταρριφθει. 
> 
> Η θρησκεία μας έχει κατά καιρούς προσφέρει πολλές φορές "υλικο για πίστη" αλλα αν καποιος δε θελει να πιστέψει, δε γινεται ακομα και αν σπασει η γη στα 2 και ξανακολλήσει. :p
> 
> 
> ...



Η επιστήμη δεν έχει πολλούς ορισμούς. Η επιστήμη είναι η απόκτησης γνώσης με βάση την επιστημονική μεθοδολογία που βασίζεται στην έρευνα. Και η επιστήμη με την έρευνα έχει αποδείξει ότι μετά τον θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. 
Λες ότι έχει καταρριφθεί αυτό που είπα για τις μεταθανάτιες εμπειρίες. Μπορείς να μου παραθέσεις μια έστω κατάρριψη αυτού;
Πολλοί γιατροί τρίβουν τα μάτια τους διότι πολλοί γιατροί δεν έχουν παρά τις βασικές γνώσεις. Γιατρός δεν σημαίνει ερευνητής. Γιατρός δεν σημαίνει βιολόγος.
Η ύλη στο σύμπαν μένει ποσοτικά ίδια, αλλά νεκρή. Όπως και τα κόκαλά μας μετά θάνατον θα μείνουν εκεί σαν ύλη.
Με ποιόν ακριβώς τρόπο κερδίζει η ζωή επειδή αυξάνεται ο πληθυσμός της Γης; Από μόνη της η αύξηση πληθυσμού σημαίνει θάνατο χιλιαπλάσιων ζώων για τροφή και κατασκευή προϊόντων και θάνατο δέντρων. Αυτό το λες εσύ νίκη της ζωής;;;
Η θρησκεία δεν λύνει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Απλώς μαστουρώνει τον κόσμο κάνοντας τον να πιστεύει σε ψέματα για να μην σκέφτεται τον θάνατο. Ναι από αυτή την άποψη είναι καλύτερα να πιστεύεις σε ψέματα και να μην φοβάσαι την αλήθεια. Αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν πιστεύω αυτά τα ψέματα πρέπει να βρω άλλη λύση.
Για τα δομικά προβλήματα που λες τώρα... αρρώστιες θα υπάρχουν ΠΑΝΤΑ διότι οι αρρώστιες είναι μέρος της βιολογικής αλυσίδας. Μορφές ζωής είναι και τα μικρόβια. Απλά ο θάνατός μας είναι η ζωή τους. Η πείνα φυσικά και θα υπάρχει όσο οι άνθρωποι γεννοβολάνε αβέρτα χωρίς όρια. Αν ένας φτωχός για παράδειγμα κάνει 7 παιδιά, ποιος φταίει που θα πεινάνε; η επιστήμη ή ο ίδιος που έκανε 7 παιδιά χωρίς να έχει πως να τα ταΐσει; Η σκλαβιά δεν είναι πρόβλημα της επιστήμης αλλά όλων μας. Όταν εσύ και εγώ αγοράζουμε για παράδειγμα αβέρτα κινέζικα προϊόντα τι κάνουμε; δεν επιβραβεύουμε την σκλαβιά; Όταν κάποιοι πάνε με ιερόδουλες δεν δίνουν και λόγο ύπαρξης στης σκλαβιά; Οι γραφές σου λένε "έλεος στους φτωχούς αρρώστους". Μόνο για έλεος μιλάνε όμως. Η επιστήμη δίνει λύσεις, δίνει φάρμακα, δίνει θεραπείες. Αλλιώς θα έμπαινες σε νοσοκομείο και οι γιατροί θα σου λέγανε "δείχνω έλεος" και θα σε αφήναν να πεθάνεις.
Αν θες, μίλησε μου χωρίς το θρησκευτικό κομμάτι μέσα, διότι ότι παραπέμπει σε θρησκεία ακούγετε τόσο αστείο και καταρρίπτεται τόσο εύκολα που απλά καταντάει ανούσιο. Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου αλλά αν ήθελα θρησκευτική προσέγγιση θα έγραφα το πρόβλημα μου σε κάποιο χριστιανικό forum.

----------


## Ion

> Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ο θάνατος.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ο φόβος.
> 
> Ο θάνατος είναι μέρος αυτού του υπέροχου θαύματος που λέγεται ζωή. Που σημαίνει οτι είναι αλληλένδετα. 
> Είναι η εξάρτηση μας και ανελευθερία που συνεπάγεται με έλλειψη αγάπης που συντελούν να φοβόμαστε την Εξοδο.
> 
> Την απάντηση δεν νομίζω θα στην δώσει κάποιος. Θα ήταν μασημένη αλήθεια. Οι θρησκείες το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι μοιρολατρία και δραπέτευση από την ζωή με μύθους.
> 
> Καλούμαστε να δώσουμε απαντήσεις μόνοι μας και να βρούμε την Αλήθεια μας.


Είναι ο φόβος, αλλά είναι και το ότι δεν θέλω να μην υπάρχω. Με φοβίζει απίστευτα η σκέψη, αλλά εκτός του φόβου δεν θέλω και να μην υπάρχω. Αν δηλαδή είχα να επιλέξω να ζήσω για πάντα κατάκοιτος σε ένα κρεβάτι ή να πεθάνω, θα επέλεγα να ζήσω έστω και κατάκοιτος. 
Δεν θα έλεγα σε καμία περίπτωση ότι έχω έλλειψη αγάπης. Ίσα ίσα που έχω λάβει στη ζωή μου άπειρη αγάπη και συνεχίζω να λαμβάνω και να δίνω και αυτό ίσως είναι και το βασικότερο που δεν θέλω να χάσω πεθαίνοντας.

----------


## Demi71

> Είναι ο φόβος, αλλά είναι και το ότι δεν θέλω να μην υπάρχω. Με φοβίζει απίστευτα η σκέψη, αλλά εκτός του φόβου δεν θέλω και να μην υπάρχω. Αν δηλαδή είχα να επιλέξω να ζήσω για πάντα κατάκοιτος σε ένα κρεβάτι ή να πεθάνω, θα επέλεγα να ζήσω έστω και κατάκοιτος. 
> Δεν θα έλεγα σε καμία περίπτωση ότι έχω έλλειψη αγάπης. Ίσα ίσα που έχω λάβει στη ζωή μου άπειρη αγάπη και συνεχίζω να λαμβάνω και να δίνω και αυτό ίσως είναι και το βασικότερο που δεν θέλω να χάσω πεθαίνοντας.


Lon η ζωή είναι ωραία όταν έχεις γύρω σου αγαπημένους ανθρώπους. Δεν είναι τόσο ωραία όταν χάνεις καποιους από αυτούς .. Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι τρομερά να ξεπεράσω την απώλεια της μητέρας μου και δεν ξέρω αν θα την ξεπεράσω και πότε .....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στη περιπτωση αυτη που αναφερετε η θρησκεια δε μπορει να δωσει λυση ειναι πχ σα να απομακρυνεσαι απ το φως μετα περιμενεις να σε φωτισει? το θεμα ειναι οτι το φοβο αυτο τον θυμιθηκες κατοπιν εορτης αφου τοσα χρονια εγω δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχει αυτο θεμα ενω αυτοι που το ηξεραν και το εβλεπαν δεν αντιδρουσαν καν και αινσταιν ειχε πει οτι ο κοσμος αυτος θα καταστραφει απο αυτους που βλεπουν το κακο και δεν αντιδρουν.
πχ ειχα παει εξω πριν κατι ωρες και εβλεπα πραγματα που τα εβλεπα για πρωτη φορα και μαλιστα τωρα ειναι και αργα.αρα το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να κοιτω...

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ! Αλλα Ιησού Χριστέ μου θελω να ειμαι μαζι σου και ας πεθανω τωρα.

Αδέλφια μου Πιστέψτε στον Ιησου Χριστό και στο Ευαγγελιο του. Τοσες προφητειες, τοσα θαυματα, τοσοι ανθρωποι που μαρτυρησαν για τον Χριστο, σιγουρα δεν εδωσαν την ζωη τους για το τιποτα, αλλα για τον αληθινο Τριαδικο θεο.

Ο Θανατος ειναι η χαρα για το Ορθοδοξο Χριστιανο.

Μην Φοβαστε καθολου τον Θανατο,διοτι ο θανατος ειναι η αρχη της αιωνιας ζωης, εδω ειμαστε προσκαιρη.

Ελατε αδελφια στον Ιησου Χριστο και δεν θα φοβαστε κανεναν θανατο.

----------


## Ion

> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ! Αλλα Ιησού Χριστέ μου θελω να ειμαι μαζι σου και ας πεθανω τωρα.
> 
> Αδέλφια μου Πιστέψτε στον Ιησου Χριστό και στο Ευαγγελιο του. Τοσες προφητειες, τοσα θαυματα, τοσοι ανθρωποι που μαρτυρησαν για τον Χριστο, σιγουρα δεν εδωσαν την ζωη τους για το τιποτα, αλλα για τον αληθινο Τριαδικο θεο.
> 
> Ο Θανατος ειναι η χαρα για το Ορθοδοξο Χριστιανο.
> 
> Μην Φοβαστε καθολου τον Θανατο,διοτι ο θανατος ειναι η αρχη της αιωνιας ζωης, εδω ειμαστε προσκαιρη.
> 
> Ελατε αδελφια στον Ιησου Χριστο και δεν θα φοβαστε κανεναν θανατο.


Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ήρθα ή σε θρησκευτική σέκτα; Μεγάλε με φοβίζεις αλήθεια στο λέω... μου βγάζεις ότι θα πεταχτείς από κάποιο σκοτεινό στενό με ένα σταυρό και ένα μαχαίρι και θα με σφάξεις για να πάω κοντά στον Χριστό μια ώρα αρχύτερα.Ελπίζω να είσαι και εσύ εδώ αναζητώντας βοήθεια, γιατί φαίνεται να έχεις και εσύ το θέμα σου

----------


## george1520

> Προσπαθώ όλο αυτό τον καιρό να γεμίζω όπως λες τις μέρες μου για να μην σκέφτομαι. Όμως τον τελευταίο μήνα η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει. Ότι κι αν κάνω οι σκέψεις αυτές είναι ασταμάτητα στο μυαλό μου. Ξεπετάγονται χωρίς να μπορώ να τις ελέγξω. Είναι η πρώτη σκέψη όταν ξυπνήσω και η τελευταία όταν κοιμηθώ.
> 
> Από σήμερα αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω άλλα πράγματα. Για αρχή από σήμερα έβαλα τέλος στον καφέ. Δεν ξέρω αν επιδράσει θετικά αυτό, θα το δω σε βάθος χρόνου. Ίσως η αδρεναλίνη που παράγεται να με επηρεάζει αρνητικά. Στην συνέχεια έχω στο πλάνο να δοκιμάσω για μια περίοδο να πίνω σαν ρόφημα τσάι από βαλσαμόχορτο που λένε πως έχει αντικαταθληπτικές ιδιότητες. Μπορεί και να είναι μπούρδες, αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω πριν στραφώ σε άλλες λύσεις.


Τον καφέ τον είχα βγάλει απο την ζωή μου γιατί έκανα ομοιοπαθητικη. Όταν ξαναήπια μετα απο 2 χρόνια περίπου είχα ένα περίεργο αίσθημα, σαν νευρικότητα; δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτό σε βοηθήσει πραγματικά. Πρέπει να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου. Εδώ συζήτηση κάνουμε. Θα ακούσεις απόψεις, θα σου πουμε πως βλέπουμε την ζωή, ότι και εμείς τα περάσαμε αυτα και κάναμε αυτο κι αυτό, αλλα στην ουσία δεν νομίζω να σε βοηθήσουμε.

Όταν ήμουν πολυ χάλια ψυχολογικά μου έλεγαν οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι χειρότερα περιστατικά απο αυτό που περνούσα και τους φαινόταν παράξενο που εγώ πελάγωνα τόσο με μια "διαχειρίσιμη" (γι'αυτούς) κατάσταση. Άλλοι μου έλεγαν "ααα το πέρασα κι εγώ αυτο". Οκ εκεί έλεγα "δεν ειμαι τρελός έχει κι αλλους που το πέρασαν" αλλά δεν με εξυπηρετούσε κάπου όλο αυτο. 
Ο κάθε άνθρωπος βλέπει την ζωή διαφορετικά, ζει τα πράγματα διαφορετικά και πέρασε άλλες καταστάσεις. Δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου πει κάνε αυτο κι αυτο γιατί έκανα εγώ και τώρα όλα είναι οκ. Πρέπει να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο να τα συζητήσεις. Αυτός θα σε βοηθήσει να δεις πως ο δρόμος ποτέ δεν είναι ένας, πάντα υπάρχουν επιλογές.. Θα σε βοηθήσει να πάρεις τον έλεγχο του μυαλού σου και να βλέπεις θετικά τη ζωη.

----------


## Macgyver

Aς πεθανω , σκασιλα μου ,.......αρκει να μη βασανιστω ,,,,,,μια κι εξω .....

----------


## Eagle guy

> Aς πεθανω , σκασιλα μου ,.......αρκει να μη βασανιστω ,,,,,,μια κι εξω .....


Έτσι ακριβώς!

----------


## Eagle guy

Θεματοθέτη, αυτά που λες εσύ αναπόδεικτα ψέματα και μπούρδες έχουν δώσει νόημα ζωής σε εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους. Πολλοί από αυτούς προτίμησαν να βασανιστούν φρικτά για να μην προδώσουν την πίστη τους. Είπες κάπου ότι οι Άγιοι είναι παιδικά παραμύθια. Εγώ λέω, όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού, τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να φτάσεις το μεγαλείο των Αγίων (νέκρωση εγωισμού, αντοχή σε βασανιστήρια κλπ), αλλά αν θες διάβασε τους βίους κάποιων εξ αυτών και θα καταλάβεις. Εγώ βέβαια ίσως να μην είμαι αντικειμενικός, γιατί είμαι Ορθόδοξος, αλλά στην πρώτη απάντησή μου σου είπα κάτι στο οποίο δεν απάντησες. Δε σου είπα να ψάξεις μόνο την Ορθοδοξία, ψάξε πολλές θρησκείες και φιλοσοφίες και διάλεξε αυτή που σου φαίνεται καλύτερη. Μην περιμένεις από την επιστήμη που τόσο εκτιμάς να σου απομακρύνει το φόβο για το θάνατο πάντως.

----------


## Georgewww

> Η επιστήμη δεν έχει πολλούς ορισμούς. Η επιστήμη είναι η απόκτησης γνώσης με βάση την επιστημονική μεθοδολογία που βασίζεται στην έρευνα. Και η επιστήμη με την έρευνα έχει αποδείξει ότι μετά τον θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. 
> Λες ότι έχει καταρριφθεί αυτό που είπα για τις μεταθανάτιες εμπειρίες. Μπορείς να μου παραθέσεις μια έστω κατάρριψη αυτού;
> Πολλοί γιατροί τρίβουν τα μάτια τους διότι πολλοί γιατροί δεν έχουν παρά τις βασικές γνώσεις. Γιατρός δεν σημαίνει ερευνητής. Γιατρός δεν σημαίνει βιολόγος.
> Η ύλη στο σύμπαν μένει ποσοτικά ίδια, αλλά νεκρή. Όπως και τα κόκαλά μας μετά θάνατον θα μείνουν εκεί σαν ύλη.
> Με ποιόν ακριβώς τρόπο κερδίζει η ζωή επειδή αυξάνεται ο πληθυσμός της Γης; Από μόνη της η αύξηση πληθυσμού σημαίνει θάνατο χιλιαπλάσιων ζώων για τροφή και κατασκευή προϊόντων και θάνατο δέντρων. Αυτό το λες εσύ νίκη της ζωής;;;
> Η θρησκεία δεν λύνει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Απλώς μαστουρώνει τον κόσμο κάνοντας τον να πιστεύει σε ψέματα για να μην σκέφτεται τον θάνατο. Ναι από αυτή την άποψη είναι καλύτερα να πιστεύεις σε ψέματα και να μην φοβάσαι την αλήθεια. Αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν πιστεύω αυτά τα ψέματα πρέπει να βρω άλλη λύση.
> Για τα δομικά προβλήματα που λες τώρα... αρρώστιες θα υπάρχουν ΠΑΝΤΑ διότι οι αρρώστιες είναι μέρος της βιολογικής αλυσίδας. Μορφές ζωής είναι και τα μικρόβια. Απλά ο θάνατός μας είναι η ζωή τους. Η πείνα φυσικά και θα υπάρχει όσο οι άνθρωποι γεννοβολάνε αβέρτα χωρίς όρια. Αν ένας φτωχός για παράδειγμα κάνει 7 παιδιά, ποιος φταίει που θα πεινάνε; η επιστήμη ή ο ίδιος που έκανε 7 παιδιά χωρίς να έχει πως να τα ταΐσει; Η σκλαβιά δεν είναι πρόβλημα της επιστήμης αλλά όλων μας. Όταν εσύ και εγώ αγοράζουμε για παράδειγμα αβέρτα κινέζικα προϊόντα τι κάνουμε; δεν επιβραβεύουμε την σκλαβιά; Όταν κάποιοι πάνε με ιερόδουλες δεν δίνουν και λόγο ύπαρξης στης σκλαβιά; Οι γραφές σου λένε "έλεος στους φτωχούς αρρώστους". Μόνο για έλεος μιλάνε όμως. Η επιστήμη δίνει λύσεις, δίνει φάρμακα, δίνει θεραπείες. Αλλιώς θα έμπαινες σε νοσοκομείο και οι γιατροί θα σου λέγανε "δείχνω έλεος" και θα σε αφήναν να πεθάνεις.
> Αν θες, μίλησε μου χωρίς το θρησκευτικό κομμάτι μέσα, διότι ότι παραπέμπει σε θρησκεία ακούγετε τόσο αστείο και καταρρίπτεται τόσο εύκολα που απλά καταντάει ανούσιο. Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου αλλά αν ήθελα θρησκευτική προσέγγιση θα έγραφα το πρόβλημα μου σε κάποιο χριστιανικό forum.


"η επιστήμη με την έρευνα έχει αποδείξει ότι μετά τον θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.", επειδή αναφέρεσαι στην επιστήμη (και τυγχάνει να είμαι ένας από αυτούς) θέλεις να παραθέσεις αποδείξεις σε αυτό που λες? (γιατί στην επιστήμη έτσι κάνουμε). :)

Μπορεις να βρεις πολύ υλικο (πχ https://www.newsbeast.gr/world/arthr...aties-empiries) αλλα θα έλεγα καλύτερα να βρεις και να μιλησεις με ανθρωπους που τα βίωσαν, μη περιμενεις μαθηματικη απόδειξη.. ωστόσο το βίωμα είναι βίωμα.

Πως ορίζεις την ύλη νεκρή? σε ποια μορφή της? Είναι πολύ γενικό.

Ναι λεω νίκη ζωής το οτι η Γη (τουλάχιστον ακόμα) έχει ζωή ενώ πχ ο Άρης όχι.

Το αν ΕΣΥ πιστεύεις οτι καποια πράματα είναι ψέματα, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι, γιαυτο λεμε απόψεις και "πιστεύω", καποιοι πιστεύουμε οτι αυτα που εσυ πιστευεις είναι ψεματα :) . Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να επιλέξει τι πιστεύει και τι όχι.

όσο για το "η επιστήμη ή ο ίδιος που έκανε 7 παιδιά χωρίς να έχει πως να τα ταΐσει" και τα υπόλοιπα που λες .... είναι μέρος της επιστήμης να λύσει τα προβλήματα αυτα, έχει την δυνατότητα να τα λύσει σήμερα ... αλλα ο ανθρωπος δε το επιλέγει, δεν πράττει σύμφωνα με το "σωστο" αλλα πολλες φορες συμφωνα με το συμφέρον του.

Λες " Η επιστήμη δίνει λύσεις, δίνει φάρμακα, δίνει θεραπείες. Αλλιώς θα έμπαινες σε νοσοκομείο και οι γιατροί θα σου λέγανε "δείχνω έλεος" και θα σε αφήναν να πεθάνεις."
Μα δείχνω ελεος σημαίνει ΔΕΝ θα σε αφήσουν να πεθάνεις.. .αντίθετα σημερα θα σου πουν (αυτοι που "δεν εχουν Τον Θεό τους") δείξε μου τα χρήματα αλλιως θα σε αφησουν να πεθάνεις.

Το αν καποια απαντηση απο τον οποιονδήποτε περιέχει και θρησκευτικό κομμάτι, είναι δικαίωμά του καθως δεν είναι προσωπική ομιλια αλλα δημόσιο φορουμ, όσο είναι εντός θέματος, δεν υπάρχει κάτι μεμπτο, δε μιλάει κανεις γενικα για θρησκείες, απλα οπως σωστα κι εσυ λες, προσεγγίζει το θέμα και απο θρησκευτική πλευρα. Αν εσενα σου ακούγεται αστείο και νομίζεις ότι καταρρίπτεται, το ίδιο μπορει να πει καποιος για τα αντεπιχειρήματα σου, δεν είναι κακό, δημόσιος διάλογος είναι. Κι εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου, φυσικά η προσέγγιση του καθενός είναι σεβαστή είτε αρέσει είτε συμφωνούμε είτε όχι είτε θρησκευτική είτε επιστημονική είτε οτιδήποτε. 

Υ.Γ. Η επιστήμη δεν αντιτίθεται στην ύπαρξη του Θεού ούτε υπάρχει καμία σύγκρουση επιστήμης - θρησκείας , αυτά ήταν μυθοπλασίες του παρελθόντος. Ξεπερασμένες αντιλήψεις.

----------


## Vox

> Η επιστήμη έχει πρόοδο. Έχει *αποδείξει* πως μετά θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.


Πρώτη φορά βλέπω αναφορά σε τέτοια _απόδειξη_. Θα ήθελα, αν δε σου κάνει κόπο, να παραθέσεις τις σχετικές επιστημονικές εργασίες για να τις διαβάσω.

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Το θεμα αδελφε μου ειναι οτι εγω δεν φοβαμε τον θανατο, διοτι εμπιστευομαι τον Χριστο.

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους αδελφους μου, εαν μπορουν να μου δημιουργησουν ενα χρωμα καινουριο που δεν το εχει δει ποτε η ανθρωποτητα,χωρις την αναμειξη των ειδη υπαρχοντων,διοτι αν γινει η αναμειξη των ειδη υπαρχοντων χρωματων απλα θα το ξερουμε. Περιμενω λοιπον το * Genius * ανθρωπο να μου δημιουργησει ενα καινουριο χρωμα εκ του μηδενος.

Θα σας πω μια ιστορια για να καταλαβετε αδελφια μου. Καποτε καθοταν σε μια παραλια με ενα κουβαδακι ενα μικρο παιδακι και επαιζε με τον νερο της θαλασσας, εκεινη του στιγμη εμφανιζεται ενας ανθρωπος και ερωτησε το παιδακι..., τι κανεις παιδακι μου? Το παιδακι απαντησε, ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΕΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΒΑΔΑΚΙ....Ετσι λοιπον αδελφοι μου και εμεις οι ανθρωποι, προσπαθουμε να χωρεσουμε τον θεο στο φτωχο μας το μυαλουδακι.

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Θαυμαζω την χαρι που σου εχει δωσει ο θεος αετε, χαιρομε για εσενα και τα φρονηματα σου.
Ευχομαι να καταλαβουν οι αδελφοι μας οτι σκεπτομαστε πολλες φορες οπως ενα ψαρακι στον βυθο της θαλασσας να λεει... Εδω ειναια η ζωη,δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο, διοτι το ψαρακι απο αυτα που βλεπει και αντιλαμβανεται σκεπτεται. Ας δουμε λοιπον τον Ιησου Χριστο μας που ειπε πραγματα που ο ανθρωπινος νους δεν μπορει να τα καταλαβει,διοτι δεν φθανει ο πεπερασμενος μας νους, δηλαδη το λογικο μας,ετσι οι ανθρωποι με τον ορθολογισμο μας μενουμε στην γη,στην υλη ,στα φθαρτα, αλλα η πιστης ειναι περα απο την λογικη,διοτι η πιστης ειναι Υπερλογη,περα και πολυ ανωτερη της λογικης που φθανει τον ανθρωπο σε πολυ ανωτερα μετρα της χοικοτητας του. Να με συγχωρατε αδελφοι μου.

----------


## Ion

> Τον καφέ τον είχα βγάλει απο την ζωή μου γιατί έκανα ομοιοπαθητικη. Όταν ξαναήπια μετα απο 2 χρόνια περίπου είχα ένα περίεργο αίσθημα, σαν νευρικότητα; δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτό σε βοηθήσει πραγματικά. Πρέπει να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου. Εδώ συζήτηση κάνουμε. Θα ακούσεις απόψεις, θα σου πουμε πως βλέπουμε την ζωή, ότι και εμείς τα περάσαμε αυτα και κάναμε αυτο κι αυτό, αλλα στην ουσία δεν νομίζω να σε βοηθήσουμε.
> 
> Όταν ήμουν πολυ χάλια ψυχολογικά μου έλεγαν οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι χειρότερα περιστατικά απο αυτό που περνούσα και τους φαινόταν παράξενο που εγώ πελάγωνα τόσο με μια "διαχειρίσιμη" (γι'αυτούς) κατάσταση. Άλλοι μου έλεγαν "ααα το πέρασα κι εγώ αυτο". Οκ εκεί έλεγα "δεν ειμαι τρελός έχει κι αλλους που το πέρασαν" αλλά δεν με εξυπηρετούσε κάπου όλο αυτο. 
> Ο κάθε άνθρωπος βλέπει την ζωή διαφορετικά, ζει τα πράγματα διαφορετικά και πέρασε άλλες καταστάσεις. Δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου πει κάνε αυτο κι αυτο γιατί έκανα εγώ και τώρα όλα είναι οκ. Πρέπει να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο να τα συζητήσεις. Αυτός θα σε βοηθήσει να δεις πως ο δρόμος ποτέ δεν είναι ένας, πάντα υπάρχουν επιλογές.. Θα σε βοηθήσει να πάρεις τον έλεγχο του μυαλού σου και να βλέπεις θετικά τη ζωη.


Είδες κάποια διαφορά με την ομοιοπαθητική; η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ εκτός από πολύ μικρός που όμως δεν έχω αναμνήσεις πια. Οι γονείς μου κάνουν αλλά δεν την έχω και πολύ σε εκτίμηση. Εσύ είδες κάποια διαφορά στο πρόβλημα σου; Με ενδιαφέρει να ακούσω και μια άλλη εμπειρία. Σήμερα είναι η δεύτερη μέρα χωρίς καφέ. Εχτές ήταν λίγο χάλια γιατί είχα έντονη υπνηλία και πονοκέφαλο. Σήμερα νιώθω καλύτερα. Η καφεϊνη όπως και να το κάνουμε επηρεάζει αρνητικά απλά μέσα στην συνήθεια δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε. Εγώ ελπίζω στο να χαλαρώσω λίγο και ίσως αυτό με βοηθήσει ένα 5% στο πρόβλημα μου. Κάθε βοήθεια προς το καλύτερο είναι. 
Ο ψυχολόγος είναι κάτι που έως τώρα απέφευγα αλλά νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα...





> Θεματοθέτη, αυτά που λες εσύ αναπόδεικτα ψέματα και μπούρδες έχουν δώσει νόημα ζωής σε εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους. Πολλοί από αυτούς προτίμησαν να βασανιστούν φρικτά για να μην προδώσουν την πίστη τους. Είπες κάπου ότι οι Άγιοι είναι παιδικά παραμύθια. Εγώ λέω, όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού, τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να φτάσεις το μεγαλείο των Αγίων (νέκρωση εγωισμού, αντοχή σε βασανιστήρια κλπ), αλλά αν θες διάβασε τους βίους κάποιων εξ αυτών και θα καταλάβεις. Εγώ βέβαια ίσως να μην είμαι αντικειμενικός, γιατί είμαι Ορθόδοξος, αλλά στην πρώτη απάντησή μου σου είπα κάτι στο οποίο δεν απάντησες. Δε σου είπα να ψάξεις μόνο την Ορθοδοξία, ψάξε πολλές θρησκείες και φιλοσοφίες και διάλεξε αυτή που σου φαίνεται καλύτερη. Μην περιμένεις από την επιστήμη που τόσο εκτιμάς να σου απομακρύνει το φόβο για το θάνατο πάντως.


Άντε πάλι με τις θρησκείες... το ότι έχουν δώσει νόημα ζωής δεν μου λέει τίποτα εφόσον είναι ψέματα. Ψεύτικο νόημα δεν θέλω στη ζωή μου, να μου λείπει. Και όχι δεν θα σπαταλήσω τον πολύτιμο χρόνο της ζωής μου ψάχνοντας τις θρησκείες. 





> "η επιστήμη με την έρευνα έχει αποδείξει ότι μετά τον θάνατο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.", επειδή αναφέρεσαι στην επιστήμη (και τυγχάνει να είμαι ένας από αυτούς) θέλεις να παραθέσεις αποδείξεις σε αυτό που λες? (γιατί στην επιστήμη έτσι κάνουμε). :)
> 
> Μπορεις να βρεις πολύ υλικο (πχ https://www.newsbeast.gr/world/arthr...aties-empiries) αλλα θα έλεγα καλύτερα να βρεις και να μιλησεις με ανθρωπους που τα βίωσαν, μη περιμενεις μαθηματικη απόδειξη.. ωστόσο το βίωμα είναι βίωμα.
> 
> Πως ορίζεις την ύλη νεκρή? σε ποια μορφή της? Είναι πολύ γενικό.
> 
> Ναι λεω νίκη ζωής το οτι η Γη (τουλάχιστον ακόμα) έχει ζωή ενώ πχ ο Άρης όχι.
> 
> Το αν ΕΣΥ πιστεύεις οτι καποια πράματα είναι ψέματα, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι, γιαυτο λεμε απόψεις και "πιστεύω", καποιοι πιστεύουμε οτι αυτα που εσυ πιστευεις είναι ψεματα :) . Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να επιλέξει τι πιστεύει και τι όχι.
> ...


Εσύ έχεις παραθέσει μέχρι στιγμής κάποια απόδειξη; όχι. Αλλά ζητάς από εμένα να ψάξω στην βιβλιογραφία και να κάνω τι; να σκανάρω και να σου στείλω κεφάλαια από την διεθνή βιβλιογραφία; Αν είσαι επιστήμονας όπως λες, τότε ξέρεις που και πως να ψάξεις. Οι μεταθανάτιες εμπειρίες είναι απολύτως λογικές και εξηγήσιμες. Είναι όλα θέμα ορμονών και χημικών διεργασιών του εγκεφάλου. Να ρωτήσω μου λες έναν που έχει ζήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Και τι θα μου πει; Αν ρωτήσω έναν δικηγόρο ας πούμε, πως ένιωσε σε ένα έμφραγμα, αυτός θα μου περιγράψει συναισθήματα, δεν θα γνωρίζει να μου πει τι όντως έγινες εσωτερικά του. Άρα άτοπο αυτό που μου λες.
Και όχι δεν είναι δουλειά της επιστήμης να λύσει το πρόβλημα του φτωχού που έκανε 7 παιδιά. Είναι πρόβλημα του φτωχού το να μην κάνει 7 παιδιά εξ αρχής. Γιατί πρέπει να είναι πάντα κάποιος άλλος υπεύθυνος για τις επιλογές μας;
Νίκη ζωής; μάλλον δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι ο πλανήτης μας πεθαίνει με γοργό ρυθμό.
Πως ακριβώς δεν θα σε άφηνε η θρησκεία να πεθάνεις χωρίς την επιστήμη και τους γιατρούς; με προσευχές; διότι τα χρόνια πριν την σύγχρονη ιατρική οι άνθρωποι ζούσαν στην καλύτερη μέχρι τα 50 και καθημερινά πεθαίνανε χιλιάδες ακόμα και από απλά πράγματα που σήμερα είναι ρουτίνα η θεραπεία τους.
Ο λόγος που η επιστήμη υπάρχει είναι ακριβώς επειδή δεν αποδέχεται την ύπαρξη κάποιου θεού. 

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εφόσον δήλωσα πως δεν θέλω να συζητώ σε αυτό εδώ το θέμα για θρησκείες, μου την έχετε πέσει όλοι οι προσηλυτιστές και οδηγείτε την κουβέντα μονίμως γύρω από την θρησκεία σας. Το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι θρησκευτικό και δεν θέλω να χαλάω τον πολύτιμο χρόνο της ζωής μου μιλώντας για θρησκείες.

----------


## Ion

> Θαυμαζω την χαρι που σου εχει δωσει ο θεος αετε, χαιρομε για εσενα και τα φρονηματα σου.
> Ευχομαι να καταλαβουν οι αδελφοι μας οτι σκεπτομαστε πολλες φορες οπως ενα ψαρακι στον βυθο της θαλασσας να λεει... Εδω ειναια η ζωη,δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο, διοτι το ψαρακι απο αυτα που βλεπει και αντιλαμβανεται σκεπτεται. Ας δουμε λοιπον τον Ιησου Χριστο μας που ειπε πραγματα που ο ανθρωπινος νους δεν μπορει να τα καταλαβει,διοτι δεν φθανει ο πεπερασμενος μας νους, δηλαδη το λογικο μας,ετσι οι ανθρωποι με τον ορθολογισμο μας μενουμε στην γη,στην υλη ,στα φθαρτα, αλλα η πιστης ειναι περα απο την λογικη,διοτι η πιστης ειναι Υπερλογη,περα και πολυ ανωτερη της λογικης που φθανει τον ανθρωπο σε πολυ ανωτερα μετρα της χοικοτητας του. Να με συγχωρατε αδελφοι μου.


Όχι δεν σε συγχωρώ και δεν είμαι αδελφός σου. Δήλωσα πολλές φορές ότι δεν θέλω το θέμα μου να γίνει μέρος για θρησκευτικές συζητήσεις. Δεν το σεβάστηκες ούτε εσύ και μάλιστα άρχισες και τις παραβολές. Έχει καταντήσει πραγματικά πολύ εκνευριστικό αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## Ion

Αυτό το θέμα το ξεκίνησα αρχικά για να το βγάλω από μέσα μου και εν συνεχεία για να ακούσω ανθρώπους που έχουν περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο, μήπως έχουν κάποια λύση. Το θέμα μου κατακλύστηκε από θρησκευόμενους και ενώ ζήτησα να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, το συνεχίζετε. Όλο αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να με κάνει πάρα πολύ χειρότερα διότι η διαδικασία να διαβάζω και να απαντάω σε τόσα ΜΗ χρήσιμα πράγματα με έκανε να σκέφτομαι τον θάνατο κυριολεκτικά ασταμάτητα με αποτέλεσμα εχτές αργά το βράδυ να πάθω κρίση και να κλαίω για ώρες. Αποχωρώ λοιπόν από αυτό το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ τους ελάχιστους που πράγματι είπαν κάτι. Για τους υπόλοιπους θρησκομανιακούς να ξέρετε πως μόνο κακό κάνετε και πως είναι καλύτερο αν δεν έχετε να πείτε κάτι ουσιαστικό, να μην λέτε τίποτα. Και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω. Επίσης εύχομαι να αναγνωρίσετε το πρόβλημα σας για να αναζητήσετε και λύση για αυτό, όπως κάνω και εγώ. 

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Eagle guy

> Αυτό το θέμα το ξεκίνησα αρχικά για να το βγάλω από μέσα μου και εν συνεχεία για να ακούσω ανθρώπους που έχουν περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο, μήπως έχουν κάποια λύση. Το θέμα μου κατακλύστηκε από θρησκευόμενους και ενώ ζήτησα να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, το συνεχίζετε. Όλο αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να με κάνει πάρα πολύ χειρότερα διότι η διαδικασία να διαβάζω και να απαντάω σε τόσα ΜΗ χρήσιμα πράγματα με έκανε να σκέφτομαι τον θάνατο κυριολεκτικά ασταμάτητα με αποτέλεσμα εχτές αργά το βράδυ να πάθω κρίση και να κλαίω για ώρες. Αποχωρώ λοιπόν από αυτό το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ τους ελάχιστους που πράγματι είπαν κάτι. Για τους υπόλοιπους θρησκομανιακούς να ξέρετε πως μόνο κακό κάνετε και πως είναι καλύτερο αν δεν έχετε να πείτε κάτι ουσιαστικό, να μην λέτε τίποτα. Και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω. Επίσης εύχομαι να αναγνωρίσετε το πρόβλημα σας για να αναζητήσετε και λύση για αυτό, όπως κάνω και εγώ. 
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια.


Συγνώμη που δε σε βοηθήσαμε, αλλά το θέμα σου τέτοιες λύσεις έχει, θρησκευτικοφιλοσοφικές. Τι περίμενες, να σου βρούμε φάρμακο να μη φοβάσαι το θάνατο? Αφού δεν υπάρχει!

----------


## Georgewww

Εσύ είπες ότι έχεις αποδείξεις αλλά δε βλέπω παραθέσεις. 

Όταν ανοίγουμε ένα ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ θέμα , δε περιμένουμε να μιλάνε μόνο αυτοί που μας βολεύουν ή μας συμφέρουν οι απόψεις τους. Μιλάνε όλοι γιατί έχουμε δημοκρατία και όλες οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές. Αλλιώς κάνε ένα μπλογκ που θα λογοκρίνει το περιεχόμενο, εδώ λογοκρισία δε παίζει. Δε μίλησε κανείς εκτός θέματος, απλά δε σου αρέσουν οι απόψεις τους, οκ σεβαστό, μα να λες στους ανθρώπους να μη μιλάνε γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν αυτά που λες , συγνώμη αλλά δε γίνεται. Όπως κι εσύ δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να απαντήσεις σε κάποιο post αν θεωρείς ότι δε σου κάνει, αλλά βλέπω μια χαρά απαντάς. Να λέω κι εγώ βοήθεια έχω την τάδε αρρωστια, θα έρχεται ένας άνθρωπος με το φάρμακο με το οποίο έγινε και ο ίδιος καλά, και θα του λέω ααα δε πιστεύω στα φάρμακα, μη μου μιλήσει κανείς για φάρμακα, αμάν σε φόρουμ φαρμακείου μπήκα?

----------


## Vox

> Αποχωρώ λοιπόν από αυτό το θέμα.


Μισό λεπτό. Αποχωρείς; Πώς αποχωρείς; Σε ρώτησα κάτι γύρω από μια πολύ ισχυρή δήλωση που έκανες και δεν απαντάς. Αναφέρομαι στην απόδειξη ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα μετά το θάνατο. Δεν μπορεί, κάπου, κάτι διάβασες. Το μόνο που ζητώ είναι τα ονόματα των ερευνητών που ασχολήθηκαν, τον τίτλο της εργασίας, το έτος δημοσίευσης και το περιοδικό στο οποίο αυτή εμφανίστηκε. Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρω μόνος μου.

Στο αρχικό θέμα σου αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι ο θάνατος αποτελεί μέρος της ζωής. Όλοι τον φοβόμαστε. Το γιατί δεν το γνωρίζω αν και έχουν ειπωθεί διάφορα. Καθώς όμως περνάνε τα χρόνια νιώθω ορισμένες φορές μια αχνή επιθυμία να «μηδενίσω» τον εγκέφαλό μου και να ξαναγυρίσω σε μια «καθαρή» κατάσταση. Βάζω τις λέξεις σε εισαγωγικά γιατί κι εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω μια σαφή έννοια. Ποιος ξέρει, μπορεί σε λίγα χρόνια να θέλω να «μηδενίσω» όλο το σώμα μου.

Μπορεί με αυτά να μην απαντάω σ' αυτό που ζητάς αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι να συνεχίσεις να γράφεις και να εκθέτεις το πρόβλημά σου. Αν κάτι σε ενοχλεί μπορείς πολύ απλά να το αγνοείς. Μη στενοχωριέσαι έτσι όταν κάποια μέλη δίνουν μια άλλη (ανεπιθύμητη για σένα) διάσταση. Θεωρώ πιθανό τελικά να βοηθηθείς αν δεις την κατάσταση πιο ψύχραιμα και μείνεις στη συζήτηση. Ελπίζω να έχεις τη δύναμη να το κάνεις.

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

> Εσύ είπες ότι έχεις αποδείξεις αλλά δε βλέπω παραθέσεις. 
> 
> Όταν ανοίγουμε ένα ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ θέμα , δε περιμένουμε να μιλάνε μόνο αυτοί που μας βολεύουν ή μας συμφέρουν οι απόψεις τους. Μιλάνε όλοι γιατί έχουμε δημοκρατία και όλες οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές. Αλλιώς κάνε ένα μπλογκ που θα λογοκρίνει το περιεχόμενο, εδώ λογοκρισία δε παίζει. Δε μίλησε κανείς εκτός θέματος, απλά δε σου αρέσουν οι απόψεις τους, οκ σεβαστό, μα να λες στους ανθρώπους να μη μιλάνε γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν αυτά που λες , συγνώμη αλλά δε γίνεται. Όπως κι εσύ δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να απαντήσεις σε κάποιο post αν θεωρείς ότι δε σου κάνει, αλλά βλέπω μια χαρά απαντάς. Να λέω κι εγώ βοήθεια έχω την τάδε αρρωστια, θα έρχεται ένας άνθρωπος με το φάρμακο με το οποίο έγινε και ο ίδιος καλά, και θα του λέω ααα δε πιστεύω στα φάρμακα, μη μου μιλήσει κανείς για φάρμακα, αμάν σε φόρουμ φαρμακείου μπήκα?


Ποσο σωστα απαντας αδελφε μου, δυστυχως ορισμενοι ανθρωποι δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι τα δικα τους φρονηματα - πιστευω τους εφεραν σε αυτην την θεση στο να φοβουνται και τοσα αλλα πολλα πνευματικα θεματα. Δυστυχως η Υπερηφανεια και ο Εγωισμος ειναι η αιτια ολλων των πνευματικων αρρωστημενων καταστασεων. Ελατε αδερφια στην Ορθοδοξη Εκκλησια του Ιησου Χριστου βρειτε εναν πνευματικο οχι ΟΙΚΟΥΜΕΝΙΣΤΗ για να μην εχετε κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## favvel

γεια σου Ion.. Το θάνατο συγκεκριμένα τον σκέφτομαι εδώ και 13 χρόνια.. Είναι ανάμικτα τα συναισθήματα όμως, φαντάζομαι και σε σένα το ίδιο, γιατί δεν πρόκειται μόνο περί φόβου θανάτου αλλά εμπεριέχεται κι ένας φόβος ζωής που έρχεται σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτού..
Δηλ πρώτα φοβόμαστε το θάνατο, δεν θέλουμε να πεθάνουμε, και μετά αυτός ο φόβος μας παραλύει και δεν μας αφήνει να ζήσουμε φυσιολογικά σαν άνθρωποι και να χαρούμε οπότε μετατρέπεται σε φόβο ζωής..
Θα έλεγα φόβος ζωής και θανάτου τελικά ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα..
Γενικά ο φόβος πίσω από όπου κι αν τον δούμε, είτε πίσω από κάτι θετικό (ζωή) είτε κάτι αρνητικό (θάνατος), ο φόβος όπως και να' χει το μετουσιώνει αυτό εξ'ορισμού σε κάτι κακό..

Παλεύω κι εγώ με τους φόβους μου και τα άγχη μου πολλά χρόνια.. Θα σε απογοητεύσω βέβαια αν σου πω ότι δεν έχω καταφέρει κάτι στη ζωή μου λόγω αυτών των φόβων και πολλών που έχω πάθει ή που έχω προκαλέσει εγώ στον εαυτό μου με τον τρόπο σκέψης μου, αλλά απ' την άλλη ίσως να είμαι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν για σένα, ίσως να δεις πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα από σένα και αισθανθείς λίγο καλύτερα (αν και δεν θα ήθελα να γίνει έτσι η αλλαγή σου)..

Θα προτιμούσα να ξεαγχωθείς λίγο και να βάλεις κάτω τις σκέψεις σου σε μια σειρά, να προσπαθήσεις να τις εξορθολογίσεις..
Να σκεφτείς δηλ.. 
Τι θέλω απ' τη ζωή μου; Θέλω να ζω στο φως; θέλω ηρεμία; ψυχική γαλήνη; 
Ή θέλω να επιμένω στις σκέψεις μου που θεωρώ σωστές (κι εγώ μαζί σου είμαι γιατί τις κάνω κι εγώ αυτές τις σκέψεις), ανεξαρτήτως αν με βοηθούν στη ζωή μου ή όχι; 

Δηλ πρόκειται να κερδίσω κάτι αν επιμένω στις σκέψεις μου; ή απλά το κάνω για να κοροϊδέψω τον εαυτό μου λέγοντάς του: 
"κοίτα τι καλά που σ' τα' λεγα εγώ! είχα δίκιο τελικά.. ο θάνατος θα μας φάει όλους! δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τη ζωή γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό που έχω και ό,τι έχτισα εν ζωή θα μηδενιστεί θέλοντας και μη κάποια στιγμή".. με απώτερο σκοπό να μην διαψευστούν αυτές οι σκέψεις μου, οι φόβοι μου; γιατί αν νιώσω πως διαψεύδονται είναι σαν να πηγαίνω κόντρα στη λογική μου; Κι εγώ τη λογική την έχω σημαία στη ζωή μου!

Μα τελικά δεν είμαστε μόνο λογική.. Υπάρχει και το υποσυνείδητο και αν κρίνω από το πόσο το έχω αφήσει να ελέγξει τη ζωή μου, μπορώ να πω πως είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρό απ' το συνειδητό..

Οι φόβοι μπορεί πράγματι να μην διαψευστούν ποτέ γιατί τους φόβους όταν τους έχουμε τους αισθανόμαστε σαν το πιο αληθινό και σωστό πράγμα στον κόσμο.. 
Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι το αν θα διαψευστούν οι φόβοι μας.. Αυτοί φόβοι είναι και κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους..
Και αν προσπαθήσουμε να τους εξηγήσουμε με τη λογική θα βγούμε νοκ άουτ γιατί οι φόβοι εκπηγάζουν απ' το υποσυνείδητο ενώ η εξήγηση των φόβων απ' το συνειδητό..
Οπότε και να θέλουμε δεν θα καταφέρουμε να τους διαψεύσουμε με τη λογική..
Και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο εύκολο πια να φέρνουμε το υποσυνείδητο στο συνειδητό..

Άλλος είναι ο δρόμος που πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε..
Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι να μάθουμε να ζούμε χωρίς αυτούς.. Είτε αισθανόμαστε πως δικαιολογημένα τους έχουμε είτε όχι..
Γιατί πραγματικά δεν μας προσφέρουν κάτι.. Μόνο αφαιρούν! 
Να πάψουμε να δικαιολογούμε τον εαυτό μας λέγοντας " μα έχω αυτό το φόβο γιατί αυτό κι αυτό και το άλλο"..
Να πούμε μια φορά στον εαυτό μας καθαρά: "θέλω να ζήσω όμορφα ή μίζερα;"
Είναι θέμα επιλογής..

Επειδή έχω βρεθεί κι εγώ σε παρόμοια διλήμματα, αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω ότι πρόκειται περί προσπάθειας εκλογίκευσης ασυνείδητων και υποσυνείδητων σκέψεων.. 
Η λύση δεν θα έρθει με τη λογική.. Σε κάποια πράγματα δεν υπάρχει απάντηση.. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα..

Γιατί κι εγώ πόσες φορές έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τους φόβους μου (και λένε πως η συνειδητοποίηση είναι ο μισός δρόμος) και έχω κάνει άπειρες διαπιστώσεις και μετά πάω και κάνω τα ίδια;

Μα ούτε παλαιότερα οι άνθρωποι τα είχαν όλα απαντημένα..
Πώς ζούσαν όμως τότε;
Είχαν άλλη φιλοσοφία ζωής και ήταν πιο αυτόνομοι θα έλεγα.. και ως εκ τούτου αισθάνονταν και πιο ελεύθεροι να δημιουργήσουν ίσως κάτι..
Ίσως και να μην ισχύει αυτό αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως σε συνθήκες ευκολίας οι άνθρωποι γίνονται μαλθακοί και αρχίζουν να τα μετράνε όλα..
Ενώ αν δεν έχουν στον ήλιο μοίρα, ίσως παίρνουν και τη ζωή πιο χαλαρά, όπως πρέπει δηλ..

Μια άλλη παραίνεση θα ήταν από μένα να προσπαθήσεις να εντάξεις στη ζωή σου την άσκηση και σωστή διατροφή.. βοηθάει να ξεδίνεις λίγο.. 
Είναι και το σώμα που υποφέρει πολλές φορές και γι' αυτό κάνει αρνητικές σκέψεις..
Φαίνεται επιφανειακό σαν λύση αλλά δεν είναι.. 
Μαζί με όλα τα άλλα που σου είπα ίσως βοηθηθείς..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτό το θέμα το ξεκίνησα αρχικά για να το βγάλω από μέσα μου και εν συνεχεία για να ακούσω ανθρώπους που έχουν περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο, μήπως έχουν κάποια λύση. Το θέμα μου κατακλύστηκε από θρησκευόμενους και ενώ ζήτησα να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, το συνεχίζετε. Όλο αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να με κάνει πάρα πολύ χειρότερα διότι η διαδικασία να διαβάζω και να απαντάω σε τόσα ΜΗ χρήσιμα πράγματα με έκανε να σκέφτομαι τον θάνατο κυριολεκτικά ασταμάτητα με αποτέλεσμα εχτές αργά το βράδυ να πάθω κρίση και να κλαίω για ώρες. Αποχωρώ λοιπόν από αυτό το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ τους ελάχιστους που πράγματι είπαν κάτι. Για τους υπόλοιπους θρησκομανιακούς να ξέρετε πως μόνο κακό κάνετε και πως είναι καλύτερο αν δεν έχετε να πείτε κάτι ουσιαστικό, να μην λέτε τίποτα. Και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω. Επίσης εύχομαι να αναγνωρίσετε το πρόβλημα σας για να αναζητήσετε και λύση για αυτό, όπως κάνω και εγώ. 
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια.


Σε νινι γιατί και σε μενα τα ιδια κάνουν.νομίζουν οτι βοηθούν στηριζοντας τα λεγομενα τους σε κατι που δε πιστεύω και ουσιαστικά σε πιέζουν μα πιστέψεις σε κατι που έχεις αρνηθεί για να βοηθηθείς.ε δε παει ετσι ρε παιδια. Καπου μπαστα. Ο άνθρωπος έχει δίκιο. Ξεκαθάρισε οτι δε πιστεύει. Γιατί επιμενετε; πως ακριβώς βοηθάτε ετσι; μονο κακο κάνετε. Σας ζητησε να του μιλήσετε για τη θρησκεία; όχι.γιατί δε το σέβεστε;

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

> Σε νινι γιατί και σε μενα τα ιδια κάνουν.νομίζουν οτι βοηθούν στηριζοντας τα λεγομενα τους σε κατι που δε πιστεύω και ουσιαστικά σε πιέζουν μα πιστέψεις σε κατι που έχεις αρνηθεί για να βοηθηθείς.ε δε παει ετσι ρε παιδια. Καπου μπαστα. Ο άνθρωπος έχει δίκιο. Ξεκαθάρισε οτι δε πιστεύει. Γιατί επιμενετε; πως ακριβώς βοηθάτε ετσι; μονο κακο κάνετε. Σας ζητησε να του μιλήσετε για τη θρησκεία; όχι.γιατί δε το σέβεστε;


Αδελφε, δεν επιβάλει κανένας να πιστεψει καποιος με το ζορι. Επειδη ειμαι Χριστιανος Ορθοδοξος, ο Ιησους Χριστος λεει ξεκαθαρα * όστις θέλει οπίσω μου ελθείν * αρα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν επιμειναμε η επιβαλαμε καποιον να πιστεψει. Ισως λοιπον την επομενη φορα που θα ανοιγει ενα θεμα καποιος να θετει ΟΡΟΥΣ και ΟΡΙΑ στις απαντησεις που θα λαμβανει και ποιους θελει να ακουει..., δηλαδη πολυ απλα δεν θελω διαλογο,αλλα θελω να ακουω μονο αυτα που πιστευω ΕΓΩ.

----------


## Eagle guy

Νοσηρή, ο θεματοθέτης ρώτησε για το φόβο του θανάτου και όχι για ερωτικά θέματα. Συνεπώς, είναι λογικό οι απαντήσεις να είναι σε αυτό το μήκος κύματος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

....................................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αδελφε, δεν επιβάλει κανένας να πιστεψει καποιος με το ζορι. Επειδη ειμαι Χριστιανος Ορθοδοξος, ο Ιησους Χριστος λεει ξεκαθαρα * όστις θέλει οπίσω μου ελθείν * .


 δε διαφωνω αλλα οπιος αλλος γενικα επιλεξει αλλη πορεια απ τη δικη του μετα δε θα φταιει ο χριστος γιατι αυτος απλα κανει οτι του ειπε ο θεος δεν ειναι ο ιδιος ο καθοδιγητης αρα ο καθενας διαλεγει τη πορεια που θα ακολουθησει..

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

> αν θελετε να μαθετε την αληθεια για τη "ζωη" αυτη δεν εχετε παρα να βρειτε τι ειχε πει ο χριστος για τον αρχοντα του κοσμου αυτου.



Αλεξανδρε αδερλφε μου, ας βαλουμε λιγο την λογικη,διοτι ο θεος μας την εδωσε και αυτη και ας σκεφτουμε.

α) Ο ανθρωπος απο την ανυπαρξια δεν μπορει να θεωρει απολυτως τιποτα,ειτε σε υλικο,ειτε σε πνευματικο επιπεδο, εαν δεν το εχει δει η ακουσει εστω και για μια φορα στην ζωη του. Ρωτα παραδειγμα ενα μωρακι 5 ετων που δεν εχει δει ποτε στην ζωη του αεροπλανο να σου πει τι ειναι, δεν θα μπορει να σου απαντησει, διοτι δεν το ειδε, δεν το θεωρησε ποτε ο νους του τα ματια του κτλ.

β) Πως λοιπον ο ανθρωπος θεωρησε τον πνευματικο κοσμο που ποτε δεν ειδε,πως τον ανεπτυξε απο την ανυπαρξια του νοος του,πως ανεπτυξε την θεωρια του προαιωνιου εχθρου του ανθρωπου,πως οι Αγιοι μας ανα τους αιωνες ομιλουν για τον προαιωνιο εχθρο του ανθρωπου.

Αρα αυτος που θα μπορουσε να μας το αποκαλυψει ειναι μονο ο θεος που μας γνωριστηκε απο την Παλαια Διαθηκη και το προπατορικο αμαρτημα. 

Όλα τα δέντρα που δημιούργησε ο Θεός ήταν ωραία στην εμφάνιση και οι καρποί τους ήταν νόστιμοι. Στη μέση του κήπου υπήρχαν το δέντρο της ζωής και το δέντρο της γνώσης του καλού και του κακού.Έτσι ο Αδάμ με την Εύα, τριγυρισμένοι απ' όλα τα καλά, πού τους χάρισε ο Θεός, ζούσαν ευτυχισμένοι μέσα στον Παράδεισο. Κι έτσι θα περνούσαν παντοτινά, αν ο πανούργος Διάβολος δεν έβλεπε τη μεγάλη ευτυχία των πρωτόπλαστων και δεν τους ζηλοφθονούσε. ( Τι φενεται εδω αδελφια, οτι υπαρχει διαβολος που διαβαλει το νου του ανθρωπου)

Ο θεος επετρεψε να πειραστουν οι πρωτοπλαστοι, διοτι ηθελε να φανει και η ελευθερια των ανθρωπων,διοτι αν δεν το επετρεπε αυτο,οι ανθρωποι θα ηταν σαν τα ρομποτακια,χωρις επιλογη και αυτεξουσιο.

Ο Ιησους Χριστος ειπε...Εγώ ειμι η ανάστασις και η ζωή, ο πιστεύων εις εμέ, καν αποθάνη, ζήσεται.

Λυπαμε παρα πολυ που τοσα αδελφια μου ταλαιπωρουνται απο τον προαιωνιο εχθρο, ενω ο Ιησους Χριστος τους περιμενει να τους θεραπευσει, οχι μονο για αυτην ζωη αλλα και την επουρανια και αιωνια ζωη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ειπα εγω ποτε οτι ρώτησε κάτι για ερωτικό θέμα; γιατί ο θάνατος ειναι πακετάκι με τη θρησκεία ακριβώς ; Σεβαστείτε οτι κάποιος δε πιστεύει και αντί να του λετε παραμύθια για τη θρησκεία πειτε του κατι που μπορεί όντως να τον βοηθήσει. Έλεος με όλους τους θρησκοληπτους εδω περα. Σαιτ για ψυχολογία ειναι οχι εκκλησία.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ειπα εγω ποτε οτι ρώτησε κάτι για ερωτικό θέμα; γιατί ο θάνατος ειναι πακετάκι με τη θρησκεία ακριβώς ; Σεβαστείτε οτι κάποιος δε πιστεύει και αντί να του λετε παραμύθια για τη θρησκεία πειτε του κατι που μπορεί όντως να τον βοηθήσει. Έλεος με όλους τους θρησκοληπτους εδω περα. Σαιτ για ψυχολογία ειναι οχι εκκλησία.


Πωπω τη θρησκοφοβια είναι αυτή εδώ μέσα ? Αν ήταν ομοφοβία , όλοι θα πέφτανε με τα όπλα να σε σκοτώσουν (και καλώς θα κάναν) τώρα είναι απλά Σάββατο? (Ε ήθελα να σε πειράξω λίγο, άσε με :) )

Ρε παιδιά αφήστε το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας ότι είναι παραμύθι, άλλος θεωρεί την θρησκεία παραμύθι άλλος θεωρεί αυτόν που δε πιστεύει ότι ζει σε παραμύθι, ε ας πει ο καθένας ελεύθερα αυτό που πιστεύει και έληξε, γιατί το ζαλιζουμε τόσο. Σιγά μη λύσουμε τέτοια ζητήματα εδώ. 

Πάντως ζηλεύω μερικούς που είναι στα 80+ έχουν κάνει παιδιά τα έχουν ταχτοποιησει και λένε "ε τώρα ας πεθάνω" άλλοι έχουν και παράπονο "αχ εμένα με ξέχασε ο Θεός" ειδικά στα 90+ πόσο αξιοζήλευτο και γλυκό είναι αυτό :)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πωπω τη θρησκοφοβια είναι αυτή εδώ μέσα ? Αν ήταν ομοφοβία , όλοι θα πέφτανε με τα όπλα να σε σκοτώσουν (και καλώς θα κάναν) τώρα είναι απλά Σάββατο? (Ε ήθελα να σε πειράξω λίγο, άσε με :) )
> 
> Ρε παιδιά αφήστε το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας ότι είναι παραμύθι, άλλος θεωρεί την θρησκεία παραμύθι άλλος θεωρεί αυτόν που δε πιστεύει ότι ζει σε παραμύθι, ε ας πει ο καθένας ελεύθερα αυτό που πιστεύει και έληξε, γιατί το ζαλιζουμε τόσο. Σιγά μη λύσουμε τέτοια ζητήματα εδώ. 
> 
> Πάντως ζηλεύω μερικούς που είναι στα 80+ έχουν κάνει παιδιά τα έχουν ταχτοποιησει και λένε "ε τώρα ας πεθάνω" άλλοι έχουν και παράπονο "αχ εμένα με ξέχασε ο Θεός" ειδικά στα 90+ πόσο αξιοζήλευτο και γλυκό είναι αυτό :)


Ναι εξηγώ οπως εξήγησε και ο άνθρωπος που άνοιξε το ποστ οτι δε ζητησε γνώμη για θρησκεία. Φοβάται τον θανατο και δεν βοηθούν όλοι οι θρησκοληπτοι που έτρεξαν ειτε θελετε να το καταλαβετε ειτε οχι.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ναι εξηγώ οπως εξήγησε και ο άνθρωπος που άνοιξε το ποστ οτι δε ζητησε γνώμη για θρησκεία. Φοβάται τον θανατο και δεν βοηθούν όλοι οι θρησκοληπτοι που έτρεξαν ειτε θελετε να το καταλαβετε ειτε οχι.


Σκέψου να άνοιγα εγώ ως straight ενα θέμα και να έλεγα "με έχουν τσατισει οι γυναίκες" και να σκάσει ένας γκέι και να πει , ρε φίλε σου έχω λύση , γίνε γκέι και καθαρησε  ε νταξ θα του πω φίλε δε με νοιάζει τέτοια λύση, δε ψήνομαι. Ας το ξαναπεί 100 φορές, τι με νοιάζει ? Πρέπει να γίνω ομοφοβικός και να λέω εεεε εσείς οι γκέι αμάν αφού λέω δε θέλω ... Και να τους κατηγορώ που είναι γκέι κτλ.? Γιατί τώρα αυτό γίνεται με τη θρησκεία, οκ λέει δε πιστευει , ε δε θα απαγορεύσουμε τον άλλον που πιστεύει να μιλήσει, ούτε να λέμε αυτά που πιστεύει είναι παραμύθι κτλ 

Αν έλεγα στο υποθετικό post φίλε δεν υπάρχει γκέι δε πιστεύω σε αυτά , όλοι ήμαστε straight και ζεις σε παραμύθι, τι θα γινόταν εδώ φαντάζεσαι ? :)

Αυτό λέω. Απλά σεμνά στα πιστεύω του άλλου και ελευθερία έκφρασης. Να προσθέσω ότι ένα post δεν είναι μόνο για τον θεματοθετη αλλά και για όλους τους άλλους που θα το δουν και θα έχουν τροφή για σκέψη ;)

----------


## Eagle guy

> Πωπω τη θρησκοφοβια είναι αυτή εδώ μέσα ? Αν ήταν ομοφοβία , όλοι θα πέφτανε με τα όπλα να σε σκοτώσουν (και καλώς θα κάναν) τώρα είναι απλά Σάββατο? (Ε ήθελα να σε πειράξω λίγο, άσε με :) )
> 
> Ρε παιδιά αφήστε το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας ότι είναι παραμύθι, άλλος θεωρεί την θρησκεία παραμύθι άλλος θεωρεί αυτόν που δε πιστεύει ότι ζει σε παραμύθι, ε ας πει ο καθένας ελεύθερα αυτό που πιστεύει και έληξε, γιατί το ζαλιζουμε τόσο. Σιγά μη λύσουμε τέτοια ζητήματα εδώ. 
> 
> Πάντως ζηλεύω μερικούς που είναι στα 80+ έχουν κάνει παιδιά τα έχουν ταχτοποιησει και λένε "ε τώρα ας πεθάνω" άλλοι έχουν και παράπονο "αχ εμένα με ξέχασε ο Θεός" ειδικά στα 90+ πόσο αξιοζήλευτο και γλυκό είναι αυτό :)


Έτσι ακριβώς, αυτό που υπάρχει σε μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου πλέον έχει όνομα και πρέπει να το φωνάζουμε για να γίνει ακουστό: ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΟΦΟΒΙΑ
Νοσηρή μήπως και ο Κωλοκοτρώνης (που είπε ότι πολεμούσαν για του Χριστού την πίστη την Αγία και της πατρίδος την ελευθερία) ήταν θρησκόληπτος? Άντε με τον κάθε χριστιανοφοβικό που δεν έχει ιδέα από τη συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία αλλά αμολαει ό,τι μπαρούφα του'ρθει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έτσι ακριβώς, αυτό που υπάρχει σε μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου πλέον έχει όνομα και πρέπει να το φωνάζουμε για να γίνει ακουστό: ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΟΦΟΒΙΑ
> Νοσηρή μήπως και ο Κωλοκοτρώνης (που είπε ότι πολεμούσαν για του Χριστού την πίστη την Αγία και της πατρίδος την ελευθερία) ήταν θρησκόληπτος? Άντε με τον κάθε χριστιανοφοβικό που δεν έχει ιδέα από τη συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία αλλά αμολαει ό,τι μπαρούφα του'ρθει.


Αντε μαζέψου. Δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις δικαιωμα μου να μη πιστεύω. Αν δε σου κανει παππου πιες ξύδι

----------


## Georgewww

> Αντε μαζέψου. Δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις δικαιωμα μου να μη πιστεύω. Αν δε σου κανει παππου πιες ξύδι


Εχ τα γατάκια σε αγριεψαν , πρωτάρηδες , ενώ εγώ τι καλά σιγά σιγά το πήγαινα και ήσουν ήρεμη  μου το χάλασαν χαχα 

Ειρήνη ημίν :) 

Ε και μη βρίζετε, για τον άλλο το λέω όχι για σένα. Να κρατήσουμε επίπεδο, θα το κλειδώσουν πάλι ;)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εχ τα γατάκια σε αγριεψαν , πρωτάρηδες , ενώ εγώ τι καλά σιγά σιγά το πήγαινα και ήσουν ήρεμη  μου το χάλασαν χαχα 
> 
> Ειρήνη ημίν :) 
> 
> Ε και μη βρίζετε, για τον άλλο το λέω όχι για σένα. Να κρατήσουμε επίπεδο, θα το κλειδώσουν πάλι ;)


Να μάθει να μιλάει. Εχω μάθει να σέβομαι όσους σέβονται. Οσοι κάνουν σαν πιθηκια και δε μπορουν να κάνουν διαλογο αλλα και να σεβαστούν τα πιστεύω του άλλου θα ακούν καντηλια. Εγω δεν ειπα σε κανέναν τι να πιστέψει καθως δε με αφορά. Τονισα και το τονισε και αυτός που άνοιξε το ποστ οτι δε πιστεύουμε αρα απαντήσεις χριστιανικού χαρακτήρα δε μας βοηθούν. Αν ο παππους λόγω ηλικίας δε μπορεί να διαβάσει μπορώ να του τα ζωγραφίσω. Έλεος με τον καθενα που θελει να επιβάλει ότι πιστεύει και θεωρεί ότι ο μονος σωστός δρομος είναι ο δικος τους

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι περισσοτερες φρασεις που ειχε πει ο χριστος ειναι δυσνοητες και ειναι δυσκολο να ερμηνευτουν δεν ενοουσε ακριβως αυτο που λες αλλα ενοουσε οτι ειναι ο μεσολαβητης αναμεσα στο θεο και τον ανθρωπο απλως το ειπε ετσι για να ειναι ευκολα κατανοητο στον περισσοτερο κοσμο

----------


## Jason IV

@Ion: Είμαι άθρησκος αγνωστικιστής. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρει κάτι που να με κάνει να αναθεωρήσω την άποψη πως οι θρησκείες είναι ανθρώπινα δημιουργήματα. Είχα καταθέσει σε δύο ποστ κάποιες σκέψεις σχετικές με το θέμα, στο τόπικ που είχε ανοίξει η Νοσηρή Φαντασία. Εδώ και Εδώ.

Διάβασέ τις αν θες και πες μου αν σε βοήθησαν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ειπα εγω ποτε οτι ρώτησε κάτι για ερωτικό θέμα; γιατί ο θάνατος ειναι πακετάκι με τη θρησκεία ακριβώς ; Σεβαστείτε οτι κάποιος δε πιστεύει και αντί να του λετε παραμύθια για τη θρησκεία πειτε του κατι που μπορεί όντως να τον βοηθήσει. Έλεος με όλους τους θρησκοληπτους εδω περα. Σαιτ για ψυχολογία ειναι οχι εκκλησία.


οκ εσενα μπορει να μη σε ενδιαφερει η θρησκεια αλλα το τελευταιο καιρο υπαρχει εντονος προβληματισμος για τις εποχες που ζουμε απο μια μεριδα κοσμου απλα δε καταλαβαινω γιατι εκνευριζεσε δικες σου οι επιλογες εσυ αποφασισες αλλοι δεν εχουν αποφασισει ακομα.

----------

